# Sticky  The "I'll demo my speakers for other enthusiasts" thread



## brandonnash


This is a brother thread to the "I'll demo my subwoofer for other enthusiasts" thread started by Archaea here...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1354149 


Brilliant idea of getting AVS members in touch with each other and an easier way of hearing speakers, especially since most HT shops have closed down. Its getting harder and harder to listen to speakers before being bought and hopefully this will help a bit.


Before we get further a bit of warning. Everything in this thread should be kept vague. No addresses, no phone numbers, etc. Nothing too personal that the low brow of the net may take advantage of. In addition when setting up a meeting you should start with PM to the member who is local to you then follow up with phone conversations. Only after you feel comfortable having someone to your house should you give an address and time to meet. Once all precautions are met everyone should have a good time.


This will be a central database for speaker demos. I will keep the thread together and the first post updated minimum every day or two with new entries. The entries will be broken down into areas listed by U.S. states first followed by any other countries.


If everyone would keep to a certain format it would make it easier for all. We'll keep to the same format used in the subwoofer thread.

*[City], [State] - speakers used in your setup - forum identity

(Extra speakers not used but can be hooked up)*

Ie.

Murfreesboro, TN - Klipsch La Scala, Klipsch Kpt-100, Klipsch kpt-200 - Brandonnash (Athena AS-B1)


I'll make the first updates tonight.

Also, I want to add that this shouldn't be only about big expensive speaker systems and doesn't necessarily have to be surround sound. 2 channel, inexpensive, and DIY welcome and should post. Lots of people on here are budget minded so if you have a great sounding set of speakers that retail for $200 or less and don't mind someone hearing your system please post! All price points are welcome and encouraged!


*Alabama*

Huntsville/Decatur - Klipsch 7.1: RF-83, RC-64, RS-62 (RF-82 and RC-62), (RB-10) - the Son

*Alaska*

 

Anchorage - 5.1 Setup, 2 Cerwin Vega MX-400 Mains, 2 Infinity RS7 as surrounds - silvershark

*Arizona*

Phoenix - JBL 3677 LRC, Klipsch RS62 Surrounds, Axiom QS8 SB, dedicated theater- gpmbc


Sierra Vista - Paradigm Signature 5.2 (S6,C1,S1) version2 Paradigm Studio 40(or)Ascend Sierra One

(Titan,Mini-monitor,cc-190) v5 - grasshoppers


Phoenix, (Chandler) - Deftech 7.1 system with BP7001s, LCR2002, Studio 450's and Mythos gems

Acoustic Research 7.1system with Phantom 8.3's

AV123 Strata Minis - UofAZ1


Mesa -Energy RC-50 fronts, Energy RC-LCR center, Energy CR-10 rears, Energy RC-10 heights, Outlaw LFM-2 sub- Macstatic

*Arkansas*

*California*

Sacramento - JTR Noesis 212HT-LP speakers  (3) Triple 8 Sealed (2), Slanted 8 (4) in a 9.2 dedicated HT

(Monitor Audio Radius 5.1) - RMK!


San Jose - Polk Audio Monitor 70's, 60's and CS2 with a pair of PSW505's -67jason


Manhattan Beach(LA Area) - Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1's (mains and center), Ascend Acoustics HTM-200SE's (surrounds) - cschang


SF Bay Area - LCR: JBL 2328p SUR: Axiom QS8 SUB: CHT18.1 - Drphysics


San Diego, CA - Aperion Intimus 6T, 6C and 4BP, SVS PC-13 Ultra - Vipervick


Placerville - AV123 X towers (2), X-C (1), X-bookshelfs - LJWelr

 

Woodside, - Ascend Sierra-1s (w/Nrt upgrade) L/C/R, Ascend HTM200SE surrounds, Energy Takes rear surrounds in 7.3 system w/Empire Epik & (2) Infinity PSW310 subs lovinthehd

Also have SVS MBS02s and Cambridge S30s in other rooms and a pair of Ascend 170SEs - lovinthehd

*Colorado*


Colorado Springs - Elemental Designs Cinema 12 with B&C DE250 upgrade (Premier Acoustics PA-8 towers, AV123 X-SLS Encores, Polk Blackstone TL250, Behringer Truth P2030P) - matt34


*Connecticut*

*Delaware*


Wilmington, DE - Focal Sib XL x3, Focal Sib x2 - Mpray1983

*Florida*


Jacksonville - pair of Klipsch Jubilee's, soon to be mated with some TAD 4002's - Coytee


Lake Worth - Home Theater Direct Level 3 fronts with Dual Lava 12 subs. Yamaha rx-v765 and an XPA-3 - ratm

*Georgia*

NE Atlanta - (7.2) L&R - Hsu HB-1s Surrounds - JBL SC135s Subs - JBL 8", Hsu VTF 3 MK 3 Deck (2.1) Polk Audio Atrium Sat30 and Sub10 - ambesolman


Acworth - JBL 4622N's L-C-R, Nady MC-8's SL/R, generic in wall rears, JBL 8330 heights (theater)

NHT Absolute Zeros (family room)

JBL AM 6215/95

JBL 2352/2447 HF - Wrager

*H**awaii*

*Idaho*

*Illinois*

Rushville, Illinois - Avalon Symbols, Definitive Technology CLR1000, DT BPX, Rythmik F12SE - schroedk

Rushville, Illinois - Revel Ultima2 Salon2, Definitive Technology CLR2000, DT BPZ/A in-walls, DT

UIW-75 in-walls, dual Empire Epiks, dual Rythmik F15's - schroedk

Extra speakers available: Definitive Technology BP30's, DT CLR2500, BP7002, BP10b, and DT PowerMonitor 900 - schroedk

 

Chicago - 4Pi L/C/R, Chase SHO-10 side surrounds, Ascend CBM-170 rear surrounds - zheka

*Indiana*

*Iowa*

 

Iowa City - EMPtek E5ti towers, Def Tech SM450s, Polk M40s, SLS Q line gold satelittes (Cheap-o pyle pro L-C-R set, Even worse set of Bose computer speakers) - Elihawk

*Kansas*

*Kentucky*


Mains: Sony SS440 (vintage) (sometimes, EPI Model 70 series III) Center: Sony SSCN-55OH rear: Sony SS-B-3000 Sub: Insignia NSHT51 - Raymond Leggs


Glasgow - RBH SI-760's and RBH 661-SE. JTR T8's and JBL 8340's. Extra Yamaha 690 III, Klipsch RB-35 - AV Science Sales 05

*Louisiana*

*Maine*

*Maryland*


I95 area - B&W VM1 Satellite Speakers, Definitive Technology Powerfield 15 Subwoofer, Yamaha RX-A2000, Golden Ear Triton's & 50C - DyeLooper

*Massachusetts*


Middleboro - Zaph's center channel ZA 5.3c, DIY mains - medeirosp


Boston, North Shore, Ma. JTR Triple 8 LP LCR, Klipsch Synergy B3s, S1s - DPC716

*Michigan*

White Lake, MI - Mirage OM-5,OM-C2,DCM Timewindows 1A, DefTech BP1-2x(7.3) - putox1051

White Lake, MI - Emotiva ERT-8.3, ERM- 6.3, ERM -1, KLH-576 (6.1) - putox1051

White Lake, MI - Advent Laureate, Paradigm??, Sony & KLH-576(6.1) - putox1051

White Lake, MI - Genesis 1 (2.0) - putox1051


Kalamazoo - AV123 rocket 450's bigfoot Emotiva UAW8.2 in ceiling speakers & HTD HD-W80 inwalls AV123 x-sls encore & x-cs encore Magnepan mmgw as surrounds. AV123 rocket 450's as mains and Emotiva erm 6.2 as center channel with energy rc-mini's as surrounds Axiom m2v3 inwall/onwall and axiom vp100 inwall/onwall center channel Elemental designs  - mannoiaj


Oak Park – Monitor Audio RX2’s, RXCenter, (4)RXFX, (2)SVS’s PB12 Plus – *HAMP568*


Holland - Infinity P162 and PC350 Center - Bladerunner6

 

wayne county - B&W 802D, HTM2D, SCMS, DS7, Mcintosh MC501 (2), MC205, MX-136 - rlhaudio

*Minnesota*

Minneapolis - Dali Helicon 300 MKII, C200 MKII, 300 MKI, Ikon on-walls - Dr_Mark


Buffalo - Custom sealed qsc 2150s's Custom side surrounds Cbl 8330 rears - stgdz

*Mississippi*

*Missouri*


Kansas City - Wharfedale Sapphire SP-89 and SP-87 (CHT WAF-1, klipsch rs3 surrounds) - Archaea

*Montana*

*Nebraska*

*Nevada*

*New Hampshire*

*New Jersey*


southern new jersey - salk ht2-tl mains, salk ht2c center, salk ht1 surrounds, dual seaton submersive hp's, onix rocket rs-850 sigs - ccotenj

 

Central New Jersey -B&W CM9, B&W CMC2, B&W CM5 - vailvon

*New Mexico*

*New York*

New Hartford - Dual stacked BFM DR-250's, M&K S-5000 system Triads In room gold LCR BFM-dr-200's, JTR triple 8, eD c12's, and SHO-10's - MKtheater

 

Keuka Lake - 5.0 Mirage M790, Mirage MCC, Klipsch Promedia Surrounds, NickSI (EPI 100) - Nick_si

*North Carolina*


Raleigh - Elemental Design Setup - A6.t - Pair, A6.mtm - Single, A4.b - Bookshelf Pair, A7S - 450 Subwoofer -

marcus91821

*North Dakota*

*Ohio*

Cleveland - 9 channel definitive technology setup; 7001's, clr 3000, sm450's, bp20's, bpvx's. 4 subs; svs pb12+2, svs 25-31pci, epik phoenix, earthquake supernova mkiv10 (Dynaudio contour 1.8 (for 2 channel)) - g_bartman


Mains - Definitive Technology Mythos ST. Center - 10. Rear Surround - Gem XL's. Rear - ProMonitor 1000 - HolyIndian

*Oklahoma*

*Oregon*

*Pennsylvania*

*Rhode Island*

 

Middletown --- Sonance Director 20 monitors, -wall line arrays (12 - 5" midbass flanked by 30 - 3/4" tweets in each module). These are known as "The Compensators", 3 floorstanding designs completed (one using HiVi and Vifa drivers, the other 2 are Dayton Reference Series), small fullrange desktop that can double as a rear channel - BrokenCrank

*South Carolina*


Greenville - Klipsch LaScala, Klipsch RS62, Klipsch HeresyI - Tony123

*South Dakota*


Brookings, SD - Canton GLE 430 Mains, 455 center, 402 surrounds - benclement11

*Tennessee*

Murfreesboro - Klipsch La Scala, Klipsch Kpt-100, - Brandonnash


Nashville - B&W CM9 theater (CM9 fronts, CMC2 center, CM5 surrounds) and Totem Mani-2 Signatures in a separate two channel setup - ckimmelshue

 

Jonesborough - 5.2 HSU set-up consisting of 4 HB1's, an HC1, and 2 VTF3 mk 3's - wlhungdude

*Texas*

NW Houston - B&W 803D, HTM2D, 805s rear, Mac amps, SVS Ultra13 subs (2) - boarder1995


West Houston - Paradigm Signature 100 v5's, Paradigm CC-690, Paradigm SUB15, Onix Reference 1's, Onix RSS-300's - DaveUpton

*Utah*


Salt Lake City -- (fronts) Jamo C809 (center) Jamo C80 (surrounds) Jamo C603 (power) Pioneer Elite SC-35 -- tafoyavision

 

Salt Lake City, Utah - 7.2 setup, Andrew Jones Series 1 FS51 towers for LR, Andrew Jones Series 1 C21 center, Mirage Nanosats for surrounds - mgrotel

*Vermont*

*Virginia*


Hampton ----Dayton 8's (mains), Ported Tritrix (center), Khanspires (mains), Dayton WTMW Center (center), MarkK RS225/28As (surrounds), Khanspires, Dayton RS Center, Markk RS225/28A, Emotiva UMC-1, Emotiva XPA-3, Emotiva UPA-2 ----- joeybutts

 

Virginia Beach - Sony SS-F6000 (Fronts), Sony SS-CN5000 (Center), RC Energy Micro 5.1 set (subwoofer and surrounds) - kach22

 

Chantilly --- Klipsch 5.1 RF-7 II Home Theater System : RF-7 II x 2, RC-64 II, RS-62 II x 2 --- popalock


*Washington*

*West Virginia*

*Wisconsin*

*Wyoming*


*Other Countries Outside the United States*

 

*Austraila*

 

Sydney - Procella P610 (3), P6 (6), P15 (2), P10Si (3) - Peter M

 

*Canada*


Barrie, Ontario - Klipsch RF-82 II, RS-52 II, RB-81 II - crabalocker

*Puerto Rico


UK*


----------



## RMK!


Good idea







:


Sacramento, California (rmk!)


JTR Triple 12's (3) Triple 8 Sealed (2), Slanted 8 (4) in a 9.2 dedicated/sealed 3600'^3 HT

Dual JTR Orbit Shifter's

Also have Monitor Audio Radius speakers in a Family Room system (5.1)


----------



## Dr_Mark

We do have an Home theater meets board, but very few use it.

Minneapolis, MN


Dali Helicon 300 MKII, C200 MKII, 300 MKI, Ikon on-walls 7.1

forgot to add

SVS PB12-ULTRA2 sub, also dedicated HT


Room is 12x20x8, standard drywall construction in basement.


----------



## putox1051

White Lake, MI - Mirage OM-5,OM-C2,Emotiva ERM-1, DefTech BP1-2x, Epik Empire(x2), Emotiva Ultra 12(7.3) - putox1051


White Lake, MI - Emotiva ERT-8.3, ERM- 6.3, ERD -1, KLH-576, AudioSource 8" sub (6.1) - putox1051


White Lake, MI - Advent Laureate, Paradigm??, Sony & KLH-576, Emotiva Ultra 12(6.1) - putox1051


White Lake, MI - DCM Timewindows 1A(2.0) - putox1051


----------



## g_bartman

Cleveland ohio area


9 channel definitive technology setup; 7001's, clr 3000, sm450's, bp20's, bpvx's.


4 subs; svs pb12+2, svs 25-31pci, epik phoenix, earthquake supernova mkiv10


Dynaudio contour 1.8 (for 2 channel)


----------



## gpmbc

Phoenix, AZ - JBL 3677 LRC, Klipsch RS62 Surrounds, Axiom QS8 SB, dedicated theater- gpmbc


----------



## boarder1995

NW Houston, TX - B&W 803D, HTM2D, 805s rear, Mac amps, SVS Ultra13 subs (2) - boarder1995


----------



## ambesolman

*The &quot;I'll demo my speakers for other enthusiasts&quot; thread*

NE Atlanta, Ga
(9.1)
L&R - Monitor Audio RX8
Wides - Monitor Audio RX1
Surrounds - Hsu HB-1
Subs - Hsu VTF 3 MK 3, DIY dual opposed SI 18
Deck (2.1)
Polk Audio Atrium Sat30 and Sub10
ambesolman


----------



## mannoiaj

Kalamazoo, MI


AV123 rocket 450's and bigfoot in a 7.2 setup with Emotiva UAW8.2 in ceiling speakers and HTD HD-W80 inwalls


AV123 x-sls encore and x-cs encore in a 5.1 setup with Magnepan mmgw as surrounds.


AV123 rocket 450's as mains and Emotiva erm 6.2 as center channel with energy rc-mini's as surrounds in a 5.1 setup


Axiom m2v3 inwall/onwall and axiom vp100 inwall/onwall center channel in a 3.1 setup


Elemental designs subwoofers (2)a5-350, a2-300, and custom a3-300


----------



## tony123

Greenville, SC, Klipsch LaScala, Klipsch RS62, Klipsch HeresyI, Tony123


----------



## 67jason

San Jose CA

5.2 HT powered by denon.

Polk Audio Monitor 70's, 60's and CS2 with a pair of PSW505's.


Not super high end but a good set up for the more budget minded.


----------



## brandonnash

All forgive me if you see your post with a bit of edit in the first post. Trying to keep the size of the first post down to allow for more member's speakers.


----------



## coytee

Jacksonville, FL (Coytee)

pair of Klipsch Jubilee's, soon to be mated with some TAD 4002's


----------



## the Son

Huntsville/Decatur, AL


Klipsch 7.1: RF-83, RC-64, RS-62 in a living room HT


(RF-82 and RC-62), (RB-10)


the Son


----------



## HAMP568

Oak Park, Michigan - Monitor Audio RX2's, RXCenter, (4)RXFX, (2)SVS's PB12 Plus - *HAMP568*


----------



## cschang

Manhattan Beach(LA Area), California (cschang)


Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1's (mains and center), Ascend Acoustics HTM-200SE's (surrounds).


----------



## MKtheater

New Hartford, NY


I am not sure which speakers I am keeping but right now M&K S-5000 system


MKtheater


I have Triads In room gold LCR

BFM-dr-200's

JTR triple 8, eD c12's, and SHO-10's arriving soon.


----------



## Wrager

Acworth, GA (30 miles north of Atl)


9.2


JBL 4622N's L-C-R, Nady MC-8's SL/R, generic in wall rears, JBL 8330 heights (theater)

NHT Absolute Zeros (family room)


Also have: (not currently hooked up)

JBL AM 6215/95

JBL 2352/2447 HF


Wrager


----------



## stgdz

Buffalo, mm


Custom sealed qsc 2150s's

Custom side surrounds

Cbl 8330 rears


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stgdz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buffalo, mm
> 
> 
> Custom sealed qsc 2150s's
> 
> Custom side surrounds
> 
> Cbl 8330 rears



Minnesota?


----------



## Drphysics

SF Bay Area, CA - Drphysics


LCR: JBL 2328p

SUR: Axiom QS8

SUB: CHT18.1

RECEIVER: Anthem MRX


There seems to be some interest in hearing studio monitors as mains, plus I also have a Chase CS18.1 sub which also seems to stir "some" interest ;-)


----------



## Bone215

Drphysics

Have you posted elsewhere your own listening impressions of the front powered monitors?


----------



## schroedk

Rushville, Illinois - Avalon Symbols, Definitive Technology CLR1000, DT BPX, Rythmik F12SE - schroedk


Rushville, Illinois - Revel Ultima2 Salon2, Definitive Technology CLR2000, DT BPZ/A in-walls, DT UIW-75 in-walls, dual Empire Epiks, dual Rythmik F15's -

schroedk


Extra speakers available: Definitive Technology BP30's, DT CLR2500, BP7002, BP10b, and DT PowerMonitor 900; all of these except for the BP30's are for sale, and may or may not be available at a later date.


----------



## Drphysics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bone215* /forum/post/20839457
> 
> 
> Drphysics
> 
> Have you posted elsewhere your own listening impressions of the front powered monitors?



I haven't yet as I was waiting to finish the system with the QS8s, but have some arc measurements and things. I can answer any question through PM if anyone is interested, so as not to derail this thread too much, and try start a thread when I get a chance. However, compared to my previous paradigm studio 40 setup, especially when you factor in how low price you can get these for, and based on hearing a number of demos setup at local home theater shops, I really think they are hard to beat. I will say I promptly sold my paradigms after listening to some 2-channel music on the JBLs.


----------



## bladerunner6

Holland, MI- Infinity P162, PC350


----------



## jaball77

Y'all are brave, haha. As much as I like AVS, I'm not sure I'd open my home to some random forum member without some intensive screening... I'm sure you're all very nice people, but you can never be too careful...


----------



## mlknez

St. Louis, MO, Piega P10 fronts, Piega Coax center, Sonance in wall surrounds, HSU VTF-15H Subwoofer, mlknez


Not hooked up and for sale:

Radio Shack Mach Ones, Radio Shack Minimus 7s


----------



## MKtheater

I am also going to have monster mains which will consist of DR-200 tops with T-39 bottoms.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/20841403
> 
> 
> Y'all are brave, haha. As much as I like AVS, I'm not sure I'd open my home to some random forum member without some intensive screening... I'm sure you're all very nice people, but you can never be too careful...



I have opened my home several times to AVS members and have been happy to do so. There have been absolutely no issues and I have met some really great people. This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have opened my home several times to AVS members and have been happy to do so. There have been absolutely no issues and I have met some really great people. This thread should be a sticky.



Same here. I've had literally dozens of members thru my house listening to speakers/subwoofers. The subwoofer meet I had was a bunch of fun.


----------



## Timothy91

Also, please have each person post the size of the room the equipment is in. This will help some buyers eliminate systems from their buying list that won't work in their intended room. Room size is just as important a factor as the speakers themselves.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20842322
> 
> 
> Also, please have each person post the size of the room the equipment is in. This will help some buyers eliminate systems from their buying list that won't work in their intended room. Room size is just as important a factor as the speakers themselves.



I would say the type of room and even more important jow much spl one loses to the LP from the speakers and subs. My room is 2100 cubic and sealed. You would think it is easy to fill but I lose 12 db's from my speakers to my LP so my speakers need to play 120 db's so I can hit reference levels cleanly and with no compression.


----------



## vipervick

San Diego, CA - Aperion Intimus 6T, 6C and 4BP, SVS PC-13 Ultra - Vipervick


Living room 14 x 19, open to the dining room on the right.


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20842336
> 
> 
> I would say the type of room and even more important jow much spl one loses to the LP from the speakers and subs. My room is 2100 cubic and sealed. You would think it is easy to fill but I lose 12 db's from my speakers to my LP so my speakers need to play 120 db's so I can hit reference levels cleanly and with no compression.



Yes, agreed. The speaker selection process cannot start until you know your room size and the distance to the listening position. I absolutely agree.


----------



## drewTT

I will demo my Bose Acoustimass.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will demo my Bose Acoustimass.



Oooh, I'd love to hear the world's ultimate speaker system!


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, please have each person post the size of the room the equipment is in. This will help some buyers eliminate systems from their buying list that won't work in their intended room. Room size is just as important a factor as the speakers themselves.




While I agree completely with this personally, for this thread it could pose problems. People willing to demo their systems will be sparce to begin with. If you add in another variable to that it may be even more difficult. A good example of this would be walking into best buy or any other store for that matter, looking at a set of speakers without listening, then saying this won't work because my room is too big/small/different dimensions. This thread was more for getting an idea of what speakers sound like while affording the opportunity for members to meet in person.


Another potential problem is space in the first post. I knew there would be a few people with multiple speaker systems in this forum, but really had no idea that this many would. Just trying to keep it as brief as possible.


Anything else, including room size, can be discussed in a PM with the person you will potentially meet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will demo my Bose Acoustimass.



Now that's quality! I hope you can accommodate the masses of people wanting to hear this who read the great reviews of this speaker system in the likes of Golf magazine and Better Homes and Gardens.


----------



## drewTT

lol


----------



## geared4me

Why even bother starting a thread that supposedly welcomes all and just a few posts later start the bashing and excluding. You two have made it very clear that anyone with a lesser system in your eyes is definitely not welcome and will be inviting derision if they dare post their system here. Qualifier: I have never owned anything from bose.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geared4me* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why even bother starting a thread that supposedly welcomes all and just a few posts later start the bashing and excluding. You two have made it very clear that anyone with a lesser system in your eyes is definitely not welcome and will be inviting derision if they dare post their system here. Qualifier: I have never owned anything from bose.



Nanny McPhee, take a chill pill. It was a joke. Why so serious?


----------



## Raymond Leggs

*Kentucky:*


Mains: Sony SS440 (vintage) (sometimes, EPI Model 70 series III)

Center: Sony SSCN-55OH

rear: Sony SS-B-3000


Sub: Insignia NSHT51


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geared4me* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why even bother starting a thread that supposedly welcomes all and just a few posts later start the bashing and excluding. You two have made it very clear that anyone with a lesser system in your eyes is definitely not welcome and will be inviting derision if they dare post their system here. Qualifier: I have never owned anything from bose.



First off, the Bose acoustimass system is not what I would consider a cheap system. Compared to others it is certainly not expensive, but when I started I absolutely couldn't afford one. My first surround sound came in the form of a RCA HTIB that didn't even have a subwoofer. I bought it completely based on price. It was all I could afford at the time and I still own the speakers from that system and have used them when I needed something to listen to outside. The sound quality from those are nowhere near what I have now, but I would still take those speakers anyday over the Bose AM.


It's pretty universally accepted in the audio world that bose does not produce good products. Anyone with more than 10 posts on this forum has easily found that out. We're not bashing cheap products, we're bashing one certain bad quality overpriced product. I still recommend HTIBs to friends who are wanting to start with something better than tv speakers, and I'll nearly every time find a nice cheap Onkyo HTIB on craigslist. That's generally what I'll start someone on who doesn't have much cash and wants to get in the hobby, but I will steer anyone away from overpaying for a Bose product and that includes here.


So just to be clear, if you want to share your more affordable system with someone on this forum, feel free to post here, even if its a $250 used HTIB, but if you want to listen to Bose then any Best Buy will take your money and sell you a rediculously expensive extended warranty to accompany your purchase. Long story short, don't buy Bose, and if you own Bose, sell it.


----------



## DaveUpton

Texas:


West Houston:


Paradigm Signature 100 v5's, Paradigm CC-690, Paradigm SUB15, Onix Reference 1's, Onix RSS-300's.


Dedicated sealed 18x12x9 room.


----------



## grasshoppers

Sierra Vista,AZ (1 hour SE of Tucson)


Paradigm Signature 5.2 (S6,C1,S1) version2


2nd System

Paradigm Studio 40(or)Ascend Sierra One

2.1 stereo


Storage-Paradigm Monitor 5.0 system

(Titan,Mini-monitor,cc-190) v5


"grasshoppers"


----------



## brandonnash

Bump to add other states.


----------



## UofAZ1

Phoenix, AZ (actually Chandler but just outside PHX)


Deftech 7.1 system with BP7001s, LCR2002, Studio 450's and Mythos gems


Acoustic Research 7.1system with Phantom 8.3's all the way around.


AV123 Strata Minis in stereo configuration.


----------



## ratm

Lake Worth, FL


Home Theater Direct Level 3 fronts with Dual Lava 12 subs. Yamaha rx-v765 and an XPA-3.


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20838059
> 
> 
> New Hartford, NY
> 
> 
> I am not sure which speakers I am keeping but right now M&K S-5000 system
> 
> 
> MKtheater
> 
> 
> I have Triads In room gold LCR
> 
> BFM-dr-200's
> 
> JTR triple 8, eD c12's, and SHO-10's arriving soon.



This post made me laugh. MK you would need a whole page just for you and it would require constant updating.


Brandon this is a great idea.


mjg100

Glasgow, Ky.

First system RBH SI-760's and RBH 661-SE. Second system JTR T8's and JBL 8340's. Extra Yamaha 690 III, Klipsch RB-35.


----------



## Macstatic

Mesa, AZ


Energy RC-10 fronts, Energy RC-LCR center, Energy Take Classic rears, and Outlaw LFM-2 sub


In living room (16x22) that opens up into kitchen. A compact system but sure doesn't sound like it even in this space.


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20842322
> 
> 
> Also, please have each person post the size of the room the equipment is in. This will help some buyers eliminate systems from their buying list that won't work in their intended room. Room size is just as important a factor as the speakers themselves.



Looking at the size of the room can't be used to judge if one should be interested in the speakers. Many people have speakers in small rooms that would work well in medium to large rooms. Look at MK's stuff, they would work in much larger rooms than his. In fact, I would say his system has enough output to work in any HT no matter how large. I know another guy with a small room but his system has 24,000 watts, so I think it would work in any HT also, no matter how large.


----------



## brandonnash

First post updated.


Mike, I'm moving my room around and after I'm done and collectively our kids are done with sports you should come down this way again.


----------



## Matman1970

Where's all the New England folk??


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macstatic* /forum/post/20862624
> 
> 
> Mesa, AZ
> 
> 
> Energy RC-10 fronts, Energy RC-LCR center, Energy Take Classic rears, and Outlaw LFM-2 sub
> 
> 
> In living room (16x22) that opens up into kitchen. A compact system but sure doesn't sound like it even in this space.



UPDATE:


Energy RC-50 fronts, Energy RC-LCR center, Energy CR-10 rears, Energy RC-10 heights, Outlaw LFM-2 sub


----------



## ccotenj

what the heck, i'll bite...










southern new jersey... ccotenj...


main system


salk ht2-tl mains

salk ht2c center

salk ht1 surrounds

dual seaton submersive hp's


secondary


onix rocket rs-850 sigs


----------



## DyeLooper

Not much but if someone is interested. Maryland/Delaware Border just off I-95


B&W VM1 Satellite Speakers (Probably 7+ years old but play very well)

Definitive Technology Powerfield 15 Subwoofer

Yamaha RX-A2000 (Just purchased)


----------



## Mpray1983

Wilmington, DE - Focal Sib XL x3, Focal Sib x2


----------



## dpc716

Boston, North Shore, Ma. Klipsch Synergys, B3s, C2, S1s DPC716


----------



## schroedk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schroedk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rushville, Illinois - Avalon Symbols, Definitive Technology CLR1000, DT BPX, Rythmik F12SE - schroedk
> 
> 
> Rushville, Illinois - Revel Ultima2 Salon2, Definitive Technology CLR2000, DT BPZ/A in-walls, DT UIW-75 in-walls, dual Empire Epiks, dual Rythmik F15's -
> 
> schroedk
> 
> 
> Extra speakers available: Definitive Technology BP30's, DT CLR2500, BP7002, BP10b, and DT PowerMonitor 900; all of these except for the BP30's are for sale, and may or may not be available at a later date.



As an FYI, there is now a Revel Ultima2 Voice2 in the dedicated theater, replacing the Def Tech CLR2000, and joining the Salon2's.


----------



## ratm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpc716* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boston, North Shore, Ma. Klipsch Synergys, B3s, C2, S1s DPC716



Will Kelly's be provided?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Will Kelly's be provided?



How do you know about kellys? Are you from NS.


----------



## dpc716




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/21069732
> 
> 
> Will Kelly's be provided?



That can be arranged.... though there's a roast beef/seafood place about a mile from me that I like even better.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpc716* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That can be arranged.... though there's a roast beef/seafood place about a mile from me that I like even better.



Bill and bobs?


----------



## DyeLooper

Golden Ear Triton's & 50C here, probably need another week or two to sound there best.


----------



## ratm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21070078
> 
> 
> How do you know about kellys? Are you from NS.



From CT. Living in South Florida and my closest friend is from Revere. Every time we go to visit his mom, we hit Kelly's. Nothing beats the pastrami.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> From CT. Living in South Florida and my closest friend is from Revere. Every time we go to visit his mom, we hit Kelly's. Nothing beats the pastrami.



I'm a large beef 3way kinda guy


----------



## ambesolman

I'm a large beef 3way kinda guy[/quote]


That doesn't even sound right...


----------



## dpc716




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21071230
> 
> 
> Bill and bobs?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/21071657
> 
> 
> From CT. Living in South Florida and my closest friend is from Revere. Every time we go to visit his mom, we hit Kelly's. Nothing beats the pastrami.



Bill and Bobs was a favorite late night destination in high school...Actually the place is called Land & Sea.



Funny I almost always get the pastrami at Kelly's myself. Either that or fish & chips.


----------



## benclement11

Brookings, SD

Canton GLE 430 Mains, 455 center, 402 surrounds.


----------



## medeirosp

Hi,


Kudos to those of you that have posted. I'm just surprised that there haven't been more. I'm hoping to demo the Swans 6.1s or 6.2s without having to pay $250 for S&H if I don't like them.


I'm in the begining stages of building a system meant for both HT and music so I don't have much to share except a Yamaha RX-V867 receiver. My fronts were made by a family relative about 20 years ago and I just finished building Zaph's center channel ZA 5.3c. At first I wasn't too impressed but after playing around with stuffing, it is significantly better than the Klipsch ($170) center I've owned for 10 years.


Take care,

Paul


----------



## Mike Garrett

Brandon, you might want to change me from mjg100 on the first page and contact through email or phone, not PM.


----------



## runner2k

Excellent idea. I will post up my set after purchase. Maybe the first Canadian to demo?


----------



## marcus91821

Raleigh, NC area


Elemental Design Setup


Model :A6.t - Pair

Model : A6.mtm - Single

Model : A4.b - Bookshelf Pair

A7S - 450 Subwoofer


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Science Sales 05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brandon, you might want to change me from mjg100 on the first page and contact through email or phone, not PM.



I'll update everything in a bit when I get home. Finally finished up with my kids football so I can start getting back on the forum more often.


----------



## brandonnash

First post updated. If I missed anyone let me know and I'll update further.


----------



## forin

[Cleveland], [OH] -Danley SM-60, SH-100, Micro - Forin


----------



## Archaea

Missouri -

Kansas City - Wharfedale Sapphire SP-89 and SP-87 - Archaea


I also have a pair of CHT WAF-1 Speakers I can hook up as desired, and some klipsch rs3 surrounds


----------



## Matt34

Colorado Springs, CO


Elemental Designs Cinema 12 with B&C DE250 upgrade (2-3 weeks from post date)


Currently have available:

Premier Acoustics PA-8 towers

AV123 X-SLS Encores

Polk Blackstone TL250

Behringer Truth P2030P


----------



## holyindian

Anyone from Illinois, always welcome.

Subwoofer - THT

Dayton SA 1000 amp.

Mains - Definitive Technology Mythos ST. Center - 10. Rear Surround - Gem XL's. Rear - ProMonitor 1000.

Buttkicker LFE x 5


----------



## benclement11

This should be made a sticky. It is way more helpful than the 100 page thread where people list what they have. Mods? The only thing is this needs to be kept up.


----------



## benclement11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt34* /forum/post/21183046
> 
> 
> Colorado Springs, CO
> 
> 
> Elemental Designs Cinema 12 with B&C DE250 upgrade (2-3 weeks from post date)
> 
> 
> Currently have available:
> 
> Premier Acoustics PA-8 towers
> 
> AV123 X-SLS Encores
> 
> Polk Blackstone TL250
> 
> Behringer Truth P2030P




Matt, these must be new huh? How are you liking them?


----------



## benclement11

I notice that some people are listing subs too, which I think is good so everything is in the same spot. Will you add Rythmik F15 to mine please? You can put the BIC F12 on there as well if you'd like. I do have one of them also.


----------



## brandonnash

There's a seperate subwoofer thread just like this one. There's a link on the first post to that thread.


----------



## benclement11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash* /forum/post/21234467
> 
> 
> There's a seperate subwoofer thread just like this one. There's a link on the first post to that thread.



Some of the posts on this thread, that you have edited, include subwoofers in the list. You might as well either list everyone's or remove the ones you have posted.


----------



## ckimmelshue

Nashville, TN - B&W CM9 theater (CM9 fronts, CMC2 center, CM5 surrounds) and Totem Mani-2 Signatures in a separate two channel setup.


----------



## tafoyavision

(location) Salt Lake City, Utah -- (fronts) Jamo C809 (center) Jamo C80 (surrounds) Jamo C603 (power) Pioneer Elite SC-35 (sub) Bic F12-- (username) tafoyavision


----------



## joeybutts

Hampton, VA ----Dayton 8's (mains), Ported Tritrix (center), Khanspires (mains), Dayton WTMW Center (center), MarkK RS225/28As (surrounds) ----- joeybutts


----------



## saprano

btf, don't you live in NY? I would love to come by and demo your B&W's.


If its ok with you of course.


----------



## brandonnash

1st post updated.


----------



## brandonnash

ok...was a bit behind on this. Now the 1st post updated. If I missed anyone let me know.


1st entries for several states (CO, MO, VA, UT). Getting closer to having an entry in every state and also someone joined me in TN! Come on Puerto Rico --- where ya at??


----------



## Archaea

I know quite a few local kansas city enthusiasts who aren't stepping up in either thread. Anybody found these threads usefull and made a connection for a demo?


----------



## Crabalocker

Barrie, Ontario, Canada


Klipsch RF-82 II, RS-52 II, RB-81 II


In a few months I'll have JTR triple 12's L C R


If you're posting subs, Seaton SubMersive HP. I also have a SvS PC-13 Ultra, and a Polk PSW-125.


And as I have been saying on the subwoofer thread.........How come this thread is not a sticky???


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea* /forum/post/21663694
> 
> 
> I know quite a few local kansas city enthusiasts who aren't stepping up in either thread. Anybody found these threads usefull and made a connection for a demo?



I have given several demos to Forum members lately. Not sure if this specific Thread was the impetus or if it was just general posting in the speaker & subwoofer areas.


I agree, this and the Subwoofer Thread should be Sticky.


----------



## the Son

You can add a pair of JTR Triple 12HT (music only) to mine.


----------



## LJwelr

Placerville California


AV123 X towers (2), X-C (1), X-bookshelfs, THT sub


----------



## dpc716

Just went to JTR triple 8 LPs for the front three. Kept the Klipsch fronts for heights. For copy/paste:


Boston, North Shore, Ma. JTR Triple 8 LP LCR, Klipsch Synergy B3s, S1s - DPC716


----------



## brandonnash

First post updated. It's official...We're international now! Thanks crabalocker!


For everyone asking about this being a sticky, Someone will have to recommend it by sending a PM to one of the moderators for the speaker forum. They are the ones needing to update this.


----------



## Archaea

you guys getting some use out of this thread?


Where's the local posse from Kansas City area on that first post????


----------



## Venomous

San Diego, CA


Paradigm Studio v5 system:


Paradigm studio 100s

Paradigm studio 690 center

Paradigm studio 20s

Paradigm studio 10s


Dual HSU Research VTF15s


Yamaha Aventage RX-3010 Receiver

Emotiva XPA-5 five channel amp


System is configured as both 7.2/9.2


----------



## carp

Shawnee Kansas (KC suburb) - Elemental Designs 12" Cinema Series - Carp


----------



## wlhungdude

I'll jump in. posted in the 'sub demo' thread already...

I have HSU HB1 mk2 for front and surrounds, and the HC1 mk2 for center.

Also have a Polk set ... Monitor 70's for L/R, 50's for surrounds, CS2 center


Jonesborough, TN (Tennessee's oldest city- our 2 high schools are Daniel Boone and David Crockett !!







... and no, I'm not from 'round here







)


I would say the Polks are 'brighter' with an emphasized mid/upper range, and the HSU's are more 'laid back', with more detail and clarity across the board.


----------



## Martycool007

I live in Jonesboro Arkansas, which is around a hour and 15 minutes from Memphis. I have a Definitive Technology set up and an Ascend Acoustics set up that consist of:


Definitive Technology BP-30's (L/R)

Definitive Technology C/L/R-2000 (Center)

BP1.2x (side surrounds)

MFW-15

Anthem AVM-20 pre-amp

Adcom amps

Sony BDP-360 bluray player

Emerson 32 inch flat screen tv


My Def Tech BP-30s are identical to their top of the line BP-7000's, with the only difference being that the BP-30's do not have a built in sub. They do have 4 mids and 2 tweeters in each tower. Same thing with the C/L/R-2000, it matches their top of the line C/L/R-3000, only difference is mine does not have a built in subwoofer.


My other setup is mainly for 2 channel, it consist of:


Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1's

Ascend Acoustics Sierra center

MFW-15 subwoofer

Powered by a Yamaha RV-X663 receiver

NAD 514 cd player


If your ever in the North East Arkansas area, feel free to stop by for a listen!


----------



## Sabin057

Hmm, you guys have guts. I'd never allow you axe wielding psychopaths in my house. ;-) No offense.


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sabin057* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, you guys have guts. I'd never allow you axe wielding psychopaths in my house. ;-) No offense.



Hey hey hey, we carry guns now.


----------



## Archaea

nobody in Iowa?


LIES










I'm heading to a meet on July 21st in Iowa. I know there's some good stuff round Des Moines!


----------



## Kach22

Virginia Beach, VA. Sony SS-F6000 (Fronts), Sony SS-CN5000 (Center), RC Energy Micro 5.1 set (subwoofer and surrounds).


----------



## wlhungdude

need to remove my Polk set from the list. finally parted with them. Still have the Hsu's


----------



## brandonnash

I'll update when I get around a pc. I just parted with some athena's I have owned and loved for years. Just gave them to a friend of mine who has a killer room with no sound.


----------



## the Son




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the Son*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/90#post_21664729
> 
> 
> You can add a pair of JTR Triple 12HT (music only) to mine.



No love?


----------



## Elihawk

Archea...I live in Iowa City. I don't have much in the way of "high end" gear...but do have some decent speakers. I have a 5.1 which currently has a mismatched center, which I need to correct and a 2 zone 2.0 in the bedroom. As soon as I get another 5.1 AV-r, I will have a set up in the basement.

1. EMPtek E5ti towers

2. Def Tech SM450s

3. Polk M40s

4. SLS Q line gold satelittes

Retired and in the closet

5. Cheap-o pyle pro L-C-R set

6. Even worse set of Bose computer speakers


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22222082
> 
> 
> I'll update when I get around a pc. I just parted with some athena's I have owned and loved for years. Just gave them to a friend of mine who has a killer room with no sound.



When is the last time the master list was updated? With great thread come great responsibrity...


Here is mine:


Chantilly, VA --- Klipsch 5.1 RF-7 II Home Theater System : RF-7 II x 2, RC-64 II, RS-62 II x 2 --- popalock


I intentially put in the link to the "Manufacturers" website. I figured this practice would assist others (newbies & the like) in their research. Of course you can take it out if you like.

*WHY IS THIS THREAD NOT A STICKY...?*


----------



## BrokenCrank

Middletown, RI ---


My list of speakers is ever changing as I am constantly building new designs. Happy to demo here anytime or even bring systems to enthusiasts in New England for setup in 'familiar surroundings'.


I only own one "off the shelf" set (Sonance Director 20 monitors) but usually have 3 or 4 different 2.0/2.1 systems that can be set up in short order.


HT LCR system currently consists of active, in-wall line arrays (12 - 5" midbass flanked by 30 - 3/4" tweets in each module). These are known as "The Compensators" and are in a state of evolution at the moment.


Currently have 3 floorstanding designs completed (one using HiVi and Vifa drivers, the other 2 are Dayton Reference Series), with a fourth in process.


Also have a small fullrange desktop that can double as a rear channel for more 'intimate' theaters, and small a 2-way standmount that has often prompted the question..."where is the sub?" Two different standmount speakers, and some in-walls.


Yes, I like building speakers!


12 year old Yamaha receiver, amps from Carver and Behringer, and a few different Bluray and CD players round out the mix.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/90#post_22332913
> 
> 
> When is the last time the master list was updated? With great thread come great responsibrity...
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> Chantilly, VA --- Klipsch 5.1 RF-7 II Home Theater System : RF-7 II x 2, RC-64 II, RS-62 II x 2 --- popalock
> 
> I intentially put in the link to the "Manufacturers" website. I figured this practice would assist others (newbies & the like) in their research. Of course you can take it out if you like.
> *WHY IS THIS THREAD NOT A STICKY...?*



PM sent!


You have the EXACT set of speakers I have gotten an interest in after doing research online and it would be awesome if I could actually hear the setup.


Additionally, if anyone in the DMV area has any mid-high end setups and would be willing to demo, please PM me or post in here! I am going to be in the market very soon and would love to hear setups. My primary driver is to get as close to movie theater like sound as possible for movie watching. And I will be listening to music too, just not as important to me as the movie watching experience.


Thanks!


----------



## joeybutts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/90#post_22333468
> 
> 
> Additionally, if anyone in the DMV area has any mid-high end setups and would be willing to demo, please PM me or post in here! I am going to be in the market very soon and would love to hear setups. My primary driver is to get as close to movie theater like sound as possible for movie watching. And I will be listening to music too, just not as important to me as the movie watching experience.
> 
> Thanks!



Hampton Roads-


Khanspires

Dayton RS Center

Markk RS225/28A


Emotiva UMC-1

Emotiva XPA-3

Emotiva UPA-2


----------



## Nick_si

Keuka Lake, New York: 5.0 Mirage M790, Mirage MCC, Klipsch Promedia Surrounds, NickSI (EPI 100)


----------



## brandonnash

Thanks for posting guys. I'll update tonight after I get home from football practice. And sorry for the slow updates. Here lately my kid's sports seem to have taken over the majority of my free time.


Where is hampton road and dmv? Sorry, not familiar.


----------



## the Son




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/90#post_22334584
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting guys. I'll update tonight after I get home from football practice. And sorry for the slow updates. Here lately my kid's sports seem to have taken over the majority of my free time.
> 
> Where is hampton road and dmv? Sorry, not familiar.



Hampton Roads is the Virginia Beach, Chesapeake, Suffolk, Norfolk, Hampton, and Newport News area of VA.


Not sure about DMV, but I'm thinking DC/MD/VA????


----------



## Peter M

Sydney, Australia


Procella P610 (3), P6 (6), P15 (2), P10Si (3)


Cheers,


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22335871
> 
> 
> Sydney, Australia
> 
> Procella P610 (3), P6 (6), P15 (2), P10Si (3)
> 
> Cheers,



Nice!!!


Your room is pretty damn big though. How high was your ceiling pre-buildout? I need to take the time to read through your thread.


How does it sound?


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/90#post_22336309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22335871
> 
> 
> Sydney, Australia
> 
> Procella P610 (3), P6 (6), P15 (2), P10Si (3)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> Your room is pretty damn big though. How high was your ceiling pre-buildout? I need to take the time to read through your thread.
> 
> 
> How does it sound?
Click to expand...


Sounds fantastic, but I don't want to take this OT. Happy to answer any and all questions in my build thread.


Cheers,


----------



## lovinthehd

Just saw this mentioned in the sub thread, I'm happy to share:


Woodside, CA Ascend Sierra-1s (w/Nrt upgrade) L/C/R, Ascend HTM200SE surrounds, Energy Takes rear surrounds in 7.3 system w/Empire Epik & (2) Infinity PSW310 subs lovinthehd

Also have SVS MBS02s and Cambridge S30s in other rooms and a pair of Ascend 170SEs that may end up somewhere in there...


----------



## wlhungdude

Jonesborough, TN


5.2 HSU set-up consisting of 4 HB1's, an HC1, and 2 VTF3 mk 3's


----------



## silvershark

Anchorage, AK


5.1 Setup, 2 Cerwin Vega MX-400 Mains, 2 Infinity RS7 as surrounds, Denon 3312CI, 200wpc Kenwood amp for mains, and a 8" "The Speaker Company" subwoofer.


----------



## rlhaudio

wayne county, Michigan


B&W 802D, HTM2D, SCMS, DS7, ASW 855 sub. (waiting on wire transfer for sale)** selling the sub separate


Mcintosh MC501 (2), MC205, MX-136 (waiting on wire transfer)


DIY QSC 2150 for HT with DIY 120" screen, 3d projector *probably buying a Denon receiver


Had to downsize my audio gear, not to mention all the McIntosh gear and B&W speakers will buy allow me to pay cash for a new vehicle and still leaves money for my DIY project.


----------



## wlhungdude

bumping this thread, because it deserves it.


doesn't look like the summary post has been updated in at least a month, either.


----------



## BrokenCrank

Posting this for anyone who is in New England and interested in finding out how 'the other half lives' (aka: people who build their own speakers) . If this post is not appropriate here, I will take it down. Please don't respond to this post to avoid clutter...I will provide details via PM.


I will be hosting an event on November 10 in Middletown, RI (near Newport).


This is a DIY speaker event, and sort of last minute due to postponement of a longstanding New England event. I thought it might be appropriate in this thread, as it is a chance for people to listen to speakers that they otherwise would have no way to hear. Anyone is welcome and since it is very informal (not a competition as many DIY events are) stop by for an hour, or all day.


Again, please PM for details.


----------



## Archaea

For anyone in the Kansas City area this weekend we will be demoing the JTR Neosis speakers, among others in Swope Park starting tomorrow at 10:30AM.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1438080/kansas-city-speaker-g2g-and-barbecue-in-the-park-november-2012/0_20


----------



## mgrotel

Salt Lake City, Utah - 7.2 setup, Andrew Jones Series 1 FS51 towers for LR, Andrew Jones Series 1 C21 center, Mirage Nanosats for surrounds, 2 Klipsch RW12D subwoofers, Denon 2112 receiver. - mgrotel


please add to the list, thanks


----------



## mgrotel

can we make this a sticky? if this would have been at the top when i was researching speakers for my theater room, this would have been extremely helpful and i would have been able to listen to at least one other setup before even buying anything. sticky please?!?


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgrotel*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_22594964
> 
> 
> can we make this a sticky? if this would have been at the top when i was researching speakers for my theater room, this would have been extremely helpful and i would have been able to listen to at least one other setup before even buying anything. sticky please?!?



The question really should be is there anyone who doesn't want to see this and the Subwoofer Demo Threads sticky? Come on mods, get with the program ...


Oh, and please edit my listing on page 1. I now have JTR Noesis 212HT-LP speakers as the LCR's.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22596097
> 
> 
> The question really should be is there anyone who doesn't want to see this and the Subwoofer Demo Threads sticky? Come on mods, get with the program ...
> 
> Oh, and please edit my listing on page 1. I now have JTR Noesis 212HT-LP speakers as the LCR's.



Notable improvement over the Triple 12's? I heard them at Gorilla's GTG last month and they sounded phenomenal, but I haven't hat a chance to hear the Triple 12's as of yet. It it one of those "yeah it's an improvement" or is it a "OMG Crazy improvement" scenario?


Seaton's 8C's were outstanding for their small size and I understand they are (eh-um) very similar to the JTR Triple 8's.


----------



## purbeast

Anyone in the DMV area or within a couple hours driving have the JTR Triple 8's or 12's they would be willing to demo?


Please let me know thanks!


----------



## zheka

Chicago area.


12x20x7.5 room

4Pi L/C/R

Chase SHO-10 side surrounds

Ascend CBM-170 rear surrounds

Denon 4311ci

Chase CS18.2 powered by iNuke 3000DSP

a pair of Epik Legends


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_22635024
> 
> 
> Notable improvement over the Triple 12's? I heard them at Gorilla's GTG last month and they sounded phenomenal, but I haven't hat a chance to hear the Triple 12's as of yet. It it one of those "yeah it's an improvement" or is it a "OMG Crazy improvement" scenario?
> 
> Seaton's 8C's were outstanding for their small size and I understand they are (eh-um) very similar to the JTR Triple 8's.



In the area of sound quality it is all subjective. The new CD Jeff is using in the Noesis has a flatter FR, less distortion and is capable of higher SLP. The horn narrows (slightly) the dispersion pattern which helps minimize room reflections. As I continue to listen to them I gain new appreciation as I listen to my favorite music and movie sountracks,


If this all sounds familiar, that because virtually everyone here says good to great things about their new speakers, That is why this thread is so important (and should be sticky) . I hope that purbeast gets a chance to hear the Triple 12's because they are the speakers that made me realize that my expensive audiophile speakers were never going to give me the level of performance that I wanted in my Home Theater. It was a demo at the home of a fellow AVS member that enlightened me to that fact. The least I can do is return the favor and so I always try to accommodate these requests.


So to answer your question (if I haven't already







), yes, the Noesis are better sounding than the Triple 12's and, I could have very happily lived the rest of my HT days with the Triple 12's as my speakers. The Triple 12's lacked nothing, but the Noesis have a little more of everything. Both of these JTR's sound better and are more capable than many speakers that are much more expensive, IMHO


----------



## markrubin

sticky request noted: looking at it


I am trying to get with the program


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22635885
> 
> 
> I hope that purbeast gets a chance to hear the Triple 12's because they are the speakers that made me realize that my expensive audiophile speakers were never going to give me the level of performance that I wanted in my Home Theater. It was a demo at the home of a fellow AVS member that enlightened me to that fact. The least I can do is return the favor and so I always try to accommodate these requests.



Yeah, I hope so as well. Regardless, I still think he can't lose by pulling the trigger on the Triple 12's. Sounds like you try to educate those who are willing to listen, so they don't make the same mistakes that most of us have to make in order to achieve satisfaction. I guess its human nature, like when your mom told you not to touch the stove because you will get burned… Seems like 95% of us didn't believe her and had to experience it for ourselves…


I hope I didn't scare him off with my _extremely_ bright un-calibrated Klipsch setup. Not all horns have to rape your ear drums like how I had my RF-7II's set. Having heard the 8C's, with them being more dynamic than the RF-7II's, I can only imagine how effortless the Triple 12's are when being pushed to reference and beyond.


When I heard the Noesis, they sounded superb at low volumes but no one ever gave me the remote control, so I didn't get to really test how "dynamic" they can get… Me with volume control = People usually leaving the room…



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22635885
> 
> 
> So to answer your question (if I haven't already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), yes, the Noesis are better sounding than the Triple 12's and, I could have very happily lived the rest of my HT days with the Triple 12's as my speakers. The Triple 12's lacked nothing, but the Noesis have a little more of everything. Both of these JTR's sound better and are more capable than many speakers that are much more expensive, IMHO



Great to hear… Sounds like they are on my short list when it comes time to move on to my next space!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_22635963
> 
> 
> sticky request noted: looking at it
> 
> I am trying to get with the program



Thanks Mark


----------



## MKtheater

You can update mine as well, I have Dual stacked BFM DR-250's for the front stage.


----------



## Kysersose

Stickied!


----------



## brandonnash

Reminder set on my phone to absolutely update first post when I get off work. Sorry for the delays guys. Always busy.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kysersose*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_22636423
> 
> 
> Stickied!



Cool, thanks!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_22636561
> 
> 
> Reminder set on my phone to absolutely update first post when I get off work. Sorry for the delays guys. Always busy.



Hi Brandon,


First, thanks for doing this and I hope it isn't too time consuming for you. Too bad others can't help you keep it updated ...


On that topic, please update my config to :JTR Noesis 212 HT-LP's as my LCR's (replaced the Triple 12's). You might also mention the dual Orbit Shifter subs ...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/100_100#post_22636832
> 
> 
> Hi Brandon,
> 
> First, thanks for doing this and I hope it isn't too time consuming for you. Too bad others can't help you keep it updated ...
> 
> On that topic, please update my config to :JTR Noesis 212 HT-LP's as my LCR's (replaced the Triple 12's). *You might also mention the dual Orbit Shifter subs ...*



Separate thread for the Shifters buddy!


I see you still need to add me.


popalock, Klipsch RF-7II Reference 5.1 setup, Chantilly, VA


----------



## vailvon

Central New Jersey


B&W CM9

B&W CMC2

B&W CM5

An old small Kenwood sub, live in a condo and I don't want to rattle the neighbors


powered by Anthem MRX 700


----------



## brandonnash

First post updated. Again, sorry it took so long.


----------



## arkiedan

Central Arkansas


3 Ascend regular Sierra 1's across front. various side and rear speakers for 7-channel surround

Onkyo 805 AVR

Oppo 983 SACD player


arkiedan


----------



## Archaea

Brandon, Please update my thread to include eD Cinema12 front soundstage and JTR Noesis 228HT front soundstage as well as the Wharfedales previously mentioned. Apparently I'm just collecting at this point!










Thanks man!


----------



## Newbie01

Philly Burbs (Hatfield, PA)


Phil 2's

Ascend 170 SE (Surrounds)

Rythmik FV15HP


----------



## Jon_B

Bump


Cool idea.


posted in wrong thread


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon_B*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_23073938
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> This would great to attend. Fun to meet other forum members and hear such a diverse lineup of speakers.


??


What attending? This thread is about people sharing their homes with someone interested in particular speaker setups they have. There are indeed GTGs posted occsionally (get to-gethers, why they aren't just a GT I don't know, probably guys would get confused with cars or something







).


----------



## ivanpino

Add me to the list.


All are welcome. If you are from out of state and are in the L.A. area I would be happy to give you a demo.


Long Beach, CA


7.1 system


3 Gold Triads up front

4 Silver Triads for surrounds

4 12" Boston Acoustic passive subs


----------



## Jon_B




> Quote:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/120#post_23074070
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> What attending? This thread is about people sharing their homes with someone interested in particular speaker setups they have. There are indeed GTGs posted occsionally (get to-gethers, why they aren't just a GT I don't know, probably guys would get confused with cars or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Wow







oh. Ok even better







. ignore the above post


----------



## Resonate

Central CT - 5 x Cambridge Audio S30, SVS SB12-NSD


----------



## Ikarius

Santa Rosa, CA - MartinLogan Motion LX16 L/R, Electromotion C2 Center, Motion FX surround, PSA XS-15 sub - Ikarius


My music arrangement has my digital music (FLAC format) streaming from one of my computers into the sound system wirelessly via Airplay, which I can control and browse on my Android Tablet. I've also got a PS3 which can play physical media.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikarius*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/150#post_23179868
> 
> 
> Santa Rosa, CA - MartinLogan Motion LX16 L/R, Electromotion C2 Center, Motion FX surround, PSA XS-15 sub - Ikarius
> 
> 
> My music arrangement has my digital music (FLAC format) streaming from one of my computers into the sound system wirelessly via Airplay, which I can control and browse on my Android Tablet. I've also got a PS3 which can play physical media.



You moved? Your user id info still says Redwood City (and in the case of RC would gladly come over to check out your PSA alone, don't get up to SR too often except to go ride in Annadel once in a while)


....by the way there is a corresponding subwoofer thread like this if you'd care to add to that also.


----------



## Ikarius

Whoops- yup, I've moved. I've updated my profile to reflect that. On the upside, Santa Rosa is in Wine Country, so there's other cool places to visit 'round here










The PSA subwoofer is awesome- truly being "felt", and at the same time not getting muddy when you throw a big home theater action scene at it. I auditioned some Velodyne and MartinLogan offerings in the $1000 range before buying it, and it does FAR better than they did.


I'm also very enthusiastic about the MartinLogan speakers I got. Turn on multi-channel stereo mode and float in the middle of a rich warm sound stage.


----------



## carp

Shawnee Kansas (Kansas City suburb)


JTR Noesis 212's (Left, Right Center)


eD Cinema 6's (side surrounds, rear surrounds 4 total)


----------



## robotolove

Mesa, AZ

Infinity Alpha 50's up front, Infinity Interlude 25 center, Infinity OWS-1 surrounds, JBL 150 SUB (my Infinity PS-12 died)


C'mon down for some brews and some rock n' roll!


----------



## Joe0Bloggs




> Quote:
> Also, I want to add that this shouldn't be only about big expensive speaker systems and doesn't necessarily have to be surround sound. 2 channel, inexpensive, and DIY welcome and should post. Lots of people on here are budget minded so if you have a great sounding set of speakers that retail for $200 or less and don't mind someone hearing your system please post! All price points are welcome and encouraged!



I hope to god this is true!










Hong Kong, China--2.1 system: nameless cheap mains and Mirage Omni-S10 10" sub, hooked up via nameless cheap receiver to computer, calibrated using Dayton UMM-6 mic--Joe0Bloggs

I'm astonished by the sound I'm getting from this setup and the difference calibration makes to even seriously budget setups. Let's see if I'm the only one









I also have a simple way of calibrating that does not involve REW that I'd like to demonstrate to anyone who cares to watch


----------



## yelnatsch517




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe0Bloggs*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/150#post_23280157
> 
> 
> I hope to god this is true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong, China--2.1 system: nameless cheap mains and Mirage Omni-S10 10" sub, hooked up via nameless cheap receiver to computer, calibrated using Dayton UMM-6 mic--Joe0Bloggs
> 
> I'm astonished by the sound I'm getting from this setup and the difference calibration makes to even seriously budget setups. Let's see if I'm the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a simple way of calibrating that does not involve REW that I'd like to demonstrate to anyone who cares to watch



Well I'm in California. You care to explain it a little?


----------



## Joe0Bloggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yelnatsch517*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/150#post_23280207
> 
> 
> Well I'm in California. You care to explain it a little?



Just a bit...








http://www.avsforum.com/t/1471379/simpler-than-rew-setup-for-fr-curve-only


----------



## wlhungdude

I'm bumping this thread because it deserves it. To date, I've had exactly ZERO requests. I would've loved to hear ID speakers before I made a blind purchase...

Can we get a little more rallying behind this thread? Please !! It has to be the most under-utilized asset on this entire forum !!


Joseph


----------



## ambesolman

+1 Updated gear: Monitor Audio Silver RX8 r/l, MA RXC, Hsu HB-1 moved to surround duty.


----------



## tjsmith82

Madison, WI - Salk Songtowers w/ RT in a 2.1 config


----------



## ambesolman

Me too please.


LR - Monitor Audio RX8

Wides - Hsu HB-1

Surrounds/rears - JBL sc135


----------



## ragman78

Boston MA


2.1 system- Magnepan 1.6qr, MYE stand, skiing ninja crossover with rythmik F15hp


HT - SVS STS02 Surround setup with SVS pb12nsd


----------



## AlphaPie

I was very much hoping to find several in my area.. I suppose ill the be the first.


Bentonville, AR


Polk monitor 75t, monitor 45b, 25c, denon 1913, DIY Marty ported sub 18" driver 1100 watts rms 14hz tune.

I'm very interested in hearing any ID speakers in my area.


----------



## charmerci

I'm in Flagstaff, AZ.


The reason I'm posting is because I *really like* my dampened and *broken in* Pioneer SP-BS22 LR.


I've been an audiophile for 35 years and they're really good but there's been a few recent mediocre reviews (as well as good ones) on these speakers.


Come and have a listen!


----------



## pg_rider

Colorado Springs


LSA Monitor One mains, dual Hsu VTF-3 subs, driven by Adcom GFA-6000 amp and Pioneer receiver (as a pre-amp) with Liberty cables


Also have a crappy center channel and surround speakers as part of my HT


username: pg_rider


----------



## SSUNBRN

Anyone from the northern virginia or the Washington DC area kind enough to consider opening their space? Preferably one that loves the movie Tron Legacy?










Keywords:

NOVA

D.C.

VA


----------



## Archaea

Brandon,


can you update my gear list.


Kansas City - (3) JTR Speakers 228HT L/C/R, (2) Klipsch RS3 surrounds, (2) Wharfedale Sapphire SP87 rears. (available: Wharfedale Sapphire SP89 (2), CHT WAF-1 (2)) - Archaea


----------



## mtbdudex

Sure - add me!

Mike Rosinski

SE Michigan area.

Hartland, Michigan.

M-59 and US-23.


11.3 HT system!

Front Proj: Sony VPL-VW60 + a-lens UH380 on slide, with Darbee Darblet video processor

A/V: Denon AVR-4520CI + Emotiva XPA-3 amp

Screen: 130" DIY 2.35:1 curved screen

11.3 speakers: Paradigm Monitor 9's for front, CC-390 center, 4 ADP-390 for rear and back surround, Monitor bookshelf for wides/fronts.

2000 Onkyo 787 driving zone 2/3

subwoofer: 4 x 15" IB array on Sub1, plus 18" and 15" Stereo Integrity cubes on Sub2

HT Layout:










HT (2013) ......................... Screen shot ........................................ Rear shot







.


----------



## lovinthehd

Edit mine to show new location of Oakridge, Oregon.


----------



## coxcableman

Tucson az

Vsx-43

klipsch Rb41 x 4 all the way around

klipsch Rc42 center

Svs pb 12 nsd sub

12x14x8


----------



## coxcableman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbdudex*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/160_20#post_24090709
> 
> 
> Sure - add me!
> 
> Mike Rosinski
> 
> SE Michigan area.
> 
> Hartland, Michigan.
> 
> M-59 and US-23.
> 
> 
> 11.3 HT system!
> 
> Front Proj: Sony VPL-VW60 + a-lens UH380 on slide, with Darbee Darblet video processor
> 
> A/V: Denon AVR-4520CI + Emotiva XPA-3 amp
> 
> Screen: 130" DIY 2.35:1 curved screen
> 
> 11.3 speakers: Paradigm Monitor 9's for front, CC-390 center, 4 ADP-390 for rear and back surround, Monitor bookshelf for wides/fronts.
> 
> 2000 Onkyo 787 driving zone 2/3
> 
> subwoofer: 4 x 15" IB array on Sub1, plus 18" and 15" Stereo Integrity cubes on Sub2
> 
> HT Layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT (2013) ......................... Screen shot ........................................ Rear shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is hard to follow


----------



## mark62

Grove City, Pa. HTD Level Two--- towers, bookshelf, center


----------



## ianick

Waukee, Iowa


JTR Noesis 228HT x3

NHT Super Zero 2.0 x3

DIY sealed 15" subs x2


----------



## mtbdudex

I see Brandon is taking a leave of AVS.....profile says Last Online: on 11/26/13.


Post#1 needs updated.


FYI - I did demo my 11.3 HT earlier this week to Ed Fowler from Indiana, took about 1 hour 7:30 - 8:30pm, a good sharing experience.

I got to pick his brain on his AT screen and baffle wall experience.

He was up in Brighton area for 2 days training.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxcableman*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/150#post_24166987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbdudex*  /t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/160_20#post_24090709
> 
> 
> Sure - add me!
> 
> Mike Rosinski
> 
> SE Michigan area.
> 
> Hartland, Michigan.
> 
> M-59 and US-23.
> 
> 
> 11.3 HT system!
> 
> 
> 
> That is hard to follow
Click to expand...

I'll be happy to answer any Q's , send me PM.


----------



## MarsianMan

Houston, TX


Philharmonitor x3

Rythmik F15HP-SE x1


----------



## jaystone501

Kingston,Ontario,Canada
Yamaha RX V1600
Acer Apire V3 laptop
XBOX 360
LG Bluray
Adcom 2535 for the Polk rear surrounds
Realistic SPA-100 for the JBL fronts
JBL ND 310 II fronts
JBL N Center
Polk Audio RT 800 rear surrounds
Energy Pro Series .5 back surrounds
PSB Subsonic II subwoofer
Definitely a modest setup by the looks of some systems here but it rocks my tunes and movies.
All second hand, maybe even third.


----------



## Kris Deering

Sure: Port Orchard Washington

Legacy Audio Focus SE mains, Marquis Center and Phantom Surrounds

Seaton Sound dual Submersive HP+ and dual Submersive F2s


----------



## BGNewB

Sadieville/Georgetown, KY ---- Polk TSx 330t and TSx150c for LCR

Polk rm6750's for surrounds

w/ a BIC F12 Sub.

BGNewB


----------



## imcloud

My schedule is tough sometimes and a few of the items in my collection are no longer on store shelves, like my wharfedale evo2's but I wouldn't mind showing someone something I have that they are thinking about purchasing if I can get the schedule to work...

Stuff that is still available...

jolida 202 tube amplifier powering Tekton lores {with grilles lol}

Wharfedale Jade 5's, powered by carver mono blocks that are no longer available for sale

Wharfedale evo2-40s, powered by emotiva xpa2 and xda2 with custom made crossovers and 2-12" 300w subs {speakers are hard to find now but the electronics are available...}

Wharfedale evo2-08's powered by emotiva mini X with 12" 200 watt sub

Ascend acoustics, cbm170se, 200se, and 340se's I have pretty much all the ascends sierras {at my office} soon sierra 2's and someday towers...

HSU VTF2 subwoofers, UMC200 pro, XPA5 amplifier

Carnegie Acoustics CSB1's, with 2 SVS sb12nsd subs, powered by outlaw 2200 monos with a parasound 2100 pre

And a few more things, A lot of stuff at my office and lake house too wharfedale dentons with a luxman i-amp, jade 1 books with a wadia dac amp, and more, and I am always changing gear around, I dont buy super high end, since I havent heard the speaker that sounds much better than the stuff in the under $2000 range, but someday i may, who knows...

My home is located in North East CT on the, CT, RI, MA line, minutes from webster mass, and minutes from Rhode Island line kind of in the corner here... PM me, if there is something you are interested in that I have and we can figure a time between work, work, work, and family I would be happy to play some music for you...


----------



## Craig Peer

Cameron Park, CA Martin Logan Motion Series 11.2 system 


Martin Logan Motion 40’s ( 2 ), Motion 8 center speaker,Motion FX surrounds ( 4 ), Motion LX16 wides ( 2 ) , Motion 4 heights ( 2 ) .
 SVS 20 – 39 PCIcylinder sub, SVS SB1000 sub, driven with a Denon 4520 and a Emotiva XPA 200 amp.


----------



## RMK!

Hi Brandon,

Please up date mine to:

Sacramento - JTR Noesis 215RT LCR speakers, Triple 8 Sealed (2), Slanted 8 (2) in a 7.1 dedicated HT.
(Monitor Audio Radius 5.1 in Family Room SS setup) - RMK!

Thanks


----------



## Archaea

Brandon,


You can update my list from
Kansas City - Wharfedale Sapphire SP-89 and SP-87 (CHT WAF-1, klipsch rs3 surrounds) - Archaea


to:
Kansas City - JTR 228HT L/C/R, Mackie C200 Surrounds - Archaea


----------



## justdiscovering

Jacksonville/middleburg florida. Anything klipsch, hsu, or htd.


----------



## coli

Dallas, Texas

2 KEF R700
2 Parasound JC1 amps
Onkyo 5509


----------



## raynist

Pittsburgh, PA

Gameroom:
3 - JTR 228HT's
4 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in Slanted Boxes
4 - Power Sound Audio Triax's

Living room:
2 - JTR 212HT's (3rd in storage)
2 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in ported boxes
2 - SVS SB13+'s

Bedroom:
3 - SVS SCS-02 (M)
2 - Mirage Omnistats
1 - SVS PB12-NSD

Computer Room:
2 - EmpTek E41b

Garage:
2 - Cerwin Vega VS-120's


----------



## DocOrange88

Naperville, IL - LCR: Behringer B212XL, Surrounds: JBL 8330A and Subwoofer Infinity 1230w (2), Pioneer SC-37, Room: ~13x18 - DocOrange88
Optional: Boston VR12, JBL LSR2310P and Sony SA-WM40, Bose 301 MKII, Sony SS-B3000.


----------



## smuggymba

Anyone willing to demo JTR 228's/ Slanted 8HT's withing driving distance of Houston, TX?


----------



## -Axle-

Toronto (Pickering), Ontario - Canada

HT Room:
Energy RC-70 and RC-LCR in Rosenut
/w Lava LSP12

Bedroom:
PSB Image T6 in Dark Cherry

Bathroom:
Polk Audio RM-10
Polk Audio PSW10

Secondary HT Room:
Elemental Designs A6.t (in black)

Extra speakers not used but can be hooked up:
Energy RC-10 in Rosenut
PSB Image B6 in Dark Cherry
PSB Image C5 in Dark Cherry

Side note:
If you're curious about comparing your own equipment against mine, I'm more than happy to accommodate (as I'm curious about comparisons as well).


----------



## JA Fant

Brandon,

Thank You! for starting this thread.


----------



## tuxedocivic

Ladysmith, BC, Canada. Various DIY speakers. Tuxedocivic.


----------



## edfowler

Upland, Indiana

Aerial Acoustics Model 6s - Stereo
Definitive Technology BP10s, BP20s, BP30s - Multi-channel
B&W LCR6s - Near field Stereo


----------



## AVNut57

*Speaker demos*

Myrtle Beach, SC


Alon1's 3 way mini tower
Monitor Audio silver 9i
Pinnacle AC-850
23X28, 2nd room 10X12


----------



## timdog5000

I live just outside St. Louis Missouri,
Klipsch RF-7ii 7.1 system
PB12 Ultra/2 sub
Willing to show my system for someone wanting to hear SVS (older) or Klipsch


----------



## dmikester1

Don't see anyone demo-ing Atmos. That would be cool to see/hear! 
Someday I might be able to afford an Atmos setup....


----------



## Dave in Houston

Houston TX (Southwest suburbs) 

This is my recently cobbled together a 5.0 system with some stuff I had around from the days when I had time to be a true audiophile.

Left and right: Acoustat 2+2
Center: Cambridge Soundworks Centerstage 
Surrounds: Minimus 7

I think these are all obsolete, but may satisfy the curiosity of folks who were around in the '80s. (Or maybe folks who wonder what the '80s were like.) 

Then I added a subwoofer to get to a 5.1 system: PSA XV15SE.

I'm a home theater novice, so I'd be interested in visits from people who can advise on how to make things sound better, and I'd be interested in visiting folks who have inexpensive to moderate systems that sound really good.

Dave in Houston


----------



## Frraksurred

Cedar Rapids, Iowa

*Living Room*

Emotiva UMC-200 Pre / Pro
Emotiva XPA-5 Amp
Oppo BDP 103 Media Player
Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD Player
APC H15 Line Conditioner
Martin Logan ESL Fronts
ML Motif X Center
ML Scenario Surrounds
Velodyne DEQ 12r Sub
Sennheiser HD 595 Headphones
Samsung UN65H7150 TV
AudioQuest wire / connects

*Den* (Gaming Room)

Marantz SR5003 Receiver
2 Personally built PC's
APC H15 Line Conditioner
Axiom M22 Fronts
Axiom VP100 Center
Axiom M2 Surrounds
Velodyne DEQ 10r Sub
Sennheiser PC360 Headphones
Dell U3014 / U3011 Monitors

*Master Bedroom*

Samsung UN55F6150
Samsung BD 5900 Media Player
M-Audio Studiophile AV 40's

Link to pictures


----------



## french_guy

Frraksurred said:


> Cedar Rapids, Iowa
> 
> *Living Room*
> 
> Emotiva UMC-200 Pre / Pro
> Emotiva XPA-5 Amp
> Oppo BDP 103 Media Player
> Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD Player
> APC H15 Line Conditioner
> Martin Logan ESL Fronts
> ML Motif X Center
> ML Scenario Surrounds
> Velodyne DEQ 12r Sub
> Sennheiser HD 595 Headphones
> Samsung UN65H7150 TV
> AudioQuest wire / connects
> 
> *Den* (Gaming Room)
> 
> Marantz SR5003 Receiver
> 2 Personally built PC's
> APC H15 Line Conditioner
> Axiom M22 Fronts
> Axiom VP100 Center
> Axiom M2 Surrounds
> Velodyne DEQ 10r Sub
> Sennheiser PC360 Headphones
> Dell U3014 / U3011 Monitors
> 
> *Master Bedroom*
> 
> Samsung UN55F6150
> Samsung BD 5900 Media Player
> M-Audio Studiophile AV 40's
> 
> Link to pictures


Hello all,

This thread is a great idea...want to upgrade my current system (TSi300 + CS2), but even with some great Thanksgiving discounts, I would prefer to listen before making a decision !!!
Who has anything to demo in the greater Detroit area (I live in Rochester Hills)?


----------



## french_guy

Where could I listen to Polk RTi A5 and/or EMPTek E55Ti in the greater Detroit area?
Thanks


----------



## RMK!

Please update my system on the first post as:

Sacramento - Dedicated HT:
JTR Noesis 215RT (Full Range L,C,R), Triple 8 Sealed (Surrounds), Slanted 8 (Surround Back) in a 7.0 (e.g. no separate subs). 

Family Room System:
Monitor Audio SIlver and Radius 5.1 - RMK!

Thank You


----------



## newc33

DocOrange88 said:


> Naperville, IL - LCR: Behringer B212XL, Surrounds: JBL 8330A and Subwoofer Infinity 1230w (2), Pioneer SC-37, Room: ~13x18 - DocOrange88
> Optional: Boston VR12, JBL LSR2310P and Sony SA-WM40, Bose 301 MKII, Sony SS-B3000.



Nice to see another from IL. maybe I'll stop by sometime if m in the area.


----------



## newc33

Anyone in central IL willing to put on a demo today or tomorrow?


----------



## DocOrange88

newc33 said:


> Nice to see another from IL. maybe I'll stop by sometime if m in the area.


For sure let me know, weekends are generally better for me. It would be cool to swing out and check out your setup. I have my whole thing crammed into an apartment.


----------



## adrian74

Looking to demo speakers around the Atlanta area for a new HT build I'm working on. My budget is 3K for LCR, Surround, Rears and Sub.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## ambesolman

adrian74 said:


> Looking to demo speakers around the Atlanta area for a new HT build I'm working on. My budget is 3K for LCR, Surround, Rears and Sub.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adrian



Thought about these?

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid15mk1pkg.html

I have a pr of HB-1s and a vtf3 mk3 I could let you hear, just not sure when.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## xFreshEntrailsX

San tan valley,AZ.

7.1 Polk audio system
Mains- RtiA9'S powered by QSC GX5
Center- CsiA6
Rears- FxiA6'S
Surround backs- RtiA3'S
AVR- Onkyo TX-NR929
Sub- PSA xs30se

xFreshEntrailsX


----------



## adrian74

ambesolman said:


> Thought about these?
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid15mk1pkg.html
> 
> I have a pr of HB-1s and a vtf3 mk3 I could let you hear, just not sure when.


Well, the HSU sub is one that I'm considering vtf3 mk5) and I'm definitely trying to listen to different brands to get a better idea of their differences and get a better idea of what I really like and don't like.


----------



## ambesolman

adrian74 said:


> Well, the HSU sub is one that I'm considering vtf3 mk5) and I'm definitely trying to listen to different brands to get a better idea of their differences and get a better idea of what I really like and don't like.



Well the HB-1s are being used as wides but I could move them into the mains positions to demo. Currently I run monitor audio rx8s as my mains. So at least there's two you could cross off the list.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## DyedBlue

Watsonville (Monterey Bay), CA - Philharmonitors/Alexis Rebecca, DyedBlue, Ascend CBM 170 (original version).


----------



## linkamus

*Simple & on a budget... but oh man... THE SOUND!*

Carson, CA

5.1 Media Room: ELITE SC-87, Samsung 65" PNF8500, Polk RTi-12's (FR Bi-Amp), B&W 686S2's (SR), B&W 600S-HTM61-S2 (C), Klipsch R-112SW (SW)

3.1 Family Room: ELITE VSX-81TXV, Samsung 55" UND5500LED, Monitor Audio Bronze B1's (FR Bi-Amp), Infinity IL25C (C), Denon DS-8 (SW)


----------



## ambesolman

linkamus said:


> 5.1 Media Room: ELITE SC-77, Samsung 65" PNF8500, Polk RTi-12's (FR Bi-Amp), B&W 686S2's (SR), B&W 600S-HTM61-S2 (C), Klipsch R-112SW (SW)
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Family Room: ELITE VSX-81TXV, Samsung 55" UND5500LED, Monitor Audio Bronze B1's (FR Bi-Amp), Infinity IL25C (C), Denon DS-8 (SW)



Didn't mention your location 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## linkamus

ambesolman said:


> Didn't mention your location
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Done... my mistake. Thanks! Edited original post.


----------



## rramacha

I have Seaton Catalyst 12C for Left, Center and Right, Sparks for surrounds and dual Submersive HP. My location Santa Clara CA


----------



## GIEGAR

*Outstanding!*



rramacha said:


> I have Seaton Catalyst 12C for Left, Center and Right, Sparks for surrounds and dual Submersive HP. My location Santa Clara CA


Absolutely outstanding set of speakers and subs there sir! The top contender for what I call my *SKI** system. 

Just wish I wasn't on the other side of the world, I'd be around for a demo in a flash.

All the best to you. 


* *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance


----------



## stegen

La Crescent Mn/La Crosse Wi

2.1 Setup. Pair of Yorkville u215 driven by a Emotiva XPR-2, HSU VTF 15h. 

2.0 Setup. Definitive Technology Mythos ST. 

Stegen


----------



## Reefdvr27

GIEGAR said:


> Absolutely outstanding set of speakers and subs there sir! The top contender for what I call my *SKI** system.
> 
> Just wish I wasn't on the other side of the world, I'd be around for a demo in a flash.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> 
> * *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance


I believe I read that Tom and Jim from PSA are shipping their speakers and subs to a dealer in Aus. I think I that is what I read. If you have not heard them yet, I am sure you could find the dealer and go listen! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## cdecker78

I'll demo mine in Kansas City MO


----------



## mcirish101

My Tekton Seas Pendragon with mundorf capacitors are mated to a NAD 757. Oppo 103 plays the SACD's.

The center and rears are Klipsch R24 (i believe) 

I am near Schaumburg, IL in hanover Park


----------



## Archaea

@brandonnash

Can you update me to?

Kansas City - (11) Mackie C200 in my main theater space for 7.1.4 Atmos, 2 channel listening by Behringer B2031A Monitors, Wharfedale Sapphire towers in a secondary listening space - Archaea


----------



## Archaea

cdecker78 said:


> I'll demo mine in Kansas City MO


Please find your way to this thread and introduce yourself to the local gang!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-ar...ea-home-theater-meets-movie-night-events.html

I'm hosting a movie night Sunday night if interested.


----------



## cdecker78

Archaea said:


> Please find your way to this thread and introduce yourself to the local gang!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-ar...ea-home-theater-meets-movie-night-events.html
> 
> I'm hosting a movie night Sunday night if interested.


Cool, thanks for the invite. I have been busy lately putting my house back together after being destroyed by a burst water pipe back in June. The good news in all new stuff being put in the house. and I removed the 3 large windows out of my media room. No natural light to interfere with picture on TV anymore. YAY!


----------



## taxman48

Don't see too many NY area posters, specifically Long Island. Great thread,,members helping other members demoing their equipment.
That's what makes this the best AV thread on the web!!


----------



## amit916

No one in BC Canada?


----------



## deewan

Cedar Rapids, Iowa - DIY Statement II Remix (mains), Paradigm Millenia LP (surrounds), Paradigm UltraCube 12 (x2 with Perfect Bass Kit subwoofers) - deewan


----------



## ambesolman

deewan said:


> Cedar Rapids, Iowa - DIY Statement II Remix (mains), Paradigm Millenia LP (surrounds), Paradigm UltraCube 12 (x2 with Perfect Bass Kit subwoofers) - deewan



Those statements look great, really like the two woofers on the bottom. Was that another blueprint available or did you design it that way yourself?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## deewan

ambesolman said:


> Those statements look great, really like the two woofers on the bottom. Was that another blueprint available or did you design it that way yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I designed these Statements myself. Wanted the full Statement sound but with a 30% smaller cabinet.


----------



## ambesolman

deewan said:


> I designed these Statements myself. Wanted the full Statement sound but with a 30% smaller cabinet.



I like your style. Do you have a build thread for them?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## deewan

ambesolman said:


> I like your style. Do you have a build thread for them?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Not a lot of details, but some can be found here. 
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php?42607-Statement-II-The-Remix


----------



## seggers

Lancaster (Buffalo), NY 

Wharfedale Pacific Evo (first gen) 40s (F), CS and 4x10s (r + sr). 

The fronts are bi wired and bi amped through an Emotiva UPA5. 
The Centre is amped and bi wired. 
The rears are run by a Denon X4000 7.1 AVR and are bi wired. 
There is a PC DX12 sub attached. 
No spare speakers.

Seggers


----------



## skypop

taxman48 said:


> Don't see too many NY area posters, specifically Long Island. Great thread,,members helping other members demoing their equipment.
> That's what makes this the best AV thread on the web!!


I'm in Long Island,Nassau County. In the middle of Re-doing a few things in my Mancave/Theater.After that i'll be available for demos of both my 2 Channel all Tube(Single Ended) Vinyl System and my HT.


----------



## Elihawk

deewan said:


> Cedar Rapids, Iowa - DIY Statement II Remix (mains), Paradigm Millenia LP (surrounds), Paradigm UltraCube 12 (x2 with Perfect Bass Kit subwoofers) - deewan


 Deewan, just south of you in Iowa City! Don't have nearly the speakers you have though. I am suprised I cannot hear your set up from my house, however!


----------



## ceptorman

I have a pair of Klipsch Palladium P38s powered by a Emotiva XPA-2 and Yamaha AVR if anybody is passing through the far east side of Indy….stop by anytime


----------



## stegen

Please update mine. One pair of Gjallerhorns and one pair of Othorns, 2 Crest cc4000, 1 Crest Prolite 7.5.


----------



## stegen

Is this actually ever going to get updated?


----------



## lukeamdman

stegen said:


> Is this actually ever going to get updated?


I think this one is for mains/LCR type stuff.


----------



## KenM10759

Central Massachusetts (USA), just west of Worcester.


Would demo: KEF R500 L-R mains, R200C center, R100 rears, SVS SB2000 sub in a 5.1 system or as 2.1 or 2.0. Receiver now is NAD T758. Bring your own CD, SACD, DVD, BlueRay, or USB connected media. Also have added Bluesound Vault with Tidal Hi-Fi streaming.


----------



## bgtighe23

Receiver : Denon x4100
Speakers : Martin Logan Motion 40s/Motion 15 (center)/HTD Level 2 (surrounds)
Subwoofer : Dual UM-18s

Currently a 5.2 setup and hoping to expand to a 9.2 setup this Black Friday. 12x12x8 room
It's nothing like the other HTs, this is more of just a home audio setup, but it sure does make for a great bass demo
The pictures are focused on the UM-18s because I just finished them a few days ago.

Location : Houston, TX
Extra Speakers (2-channel demo) : Infinity Primus 363s, Pioneer FS52s, HTD Level 2 Towers


----------



## ceptorman

^^Very nice^^


----------



## SteveL1949

KenM10759 said:


> Central Massachusetts (USA), just west of Worcester.
> 
> 
> Would demo: KEF R500 L-R mains, R200C center, iQ10 rears, SVS SB1000 sub in a 5.1 system or as 2.1 or 2.0. Receiver (for now) is Denon AVR-1912, soon to audition NAD T758, Anthem MX510 and decide. Bring your own CD, SACD, DVD, BlueRay, or USB connected media.


Gorgeous system! I'm riding through that area a lot on my bike when I go south to CT.


----------



## KenM10759

SteveL1949 said:


> Gorgeous system! I'm riding through that area a lot on my bike when I go south to CT.


Thank you! 


If you're ever going to ride south through Spencer and want to hear it, just shoot me a PM ahead of time. Bicycle or motorbike? If on a motorcycle, whatcha got? I've got a Triumph Tiger 800 and could show you a few good roads.


Oh yeah, and an NAD T758 is now the incumbent receiver. Loving it!


----------



## SteveL1949

KenM10759 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> If you're ever going to ride south through Spencer and want to hear it, just shoot me a PM ahead of time. Bicycle or motorbike? If on a motorcycle, whatcha got? I've got a Triumph Tiger 800 and could show you a few good roads.
> 
> Oh yeah, and an NAD T758 is now the incumbent receiver. Loving it!


I go through Spencer all the time either circling the Quabbin or heading down to the Vanilla Bean, and routes around there. I've got a couple of big touring bikes, a built HD Electraglide and a Honda Valkyrie Interstate. 

I have a Klipsch Synergy 3 5.1 system powered by a Onkyo TX-NR809 that is currently out at Onkyo getting the "no Audio/HDMI/network" fix on their recall and their dime. I've also got a nice Dual 1257 turntable I drive off the Onk for my vinyl collection that I started in 1966. The Synergy speakers are a potential to become hand-me downs to one of the kids, but in all honesty, as reasonably priced as they were, I can't hear the difference between them and they much more expensive Klipsch Reference line. 

But that's not to say I might not like a set of those KEFs. A friend has a set and I'm quite impressed. 

I'm on Rt 119 in Ashby Ma. on the NH border. Going north or northwest into NH and/or VT or west into Western Ma is also riding nirvana. 

Let's trade e-mail addys and go demos and then ride. 

I'll msg you.


----------



## moosifee

Sure, I'll jump in.
@brandonnashhttp://www.avsforum.com/forum/members/78865-brandonnash.html

Visalia, Ca

Klipsch La Scalas and a lilmike's Lil'Wrecker. -- moosifee

Also have Klipsch Chorus IIs, Quartets, and Heresys.


----------



## gmrankin

Woodbridge VA. 

Basement B&W 7.1 system. 

Speakers: B&W 802N Fronts, B&W HTM1 Center, B&W CCM75 (x4) rears and surrounds, JTR Cap1400 (x2) Sub / Preamp: Marantz AV7701 / Amps: McIntosh MC8702 (center and rears), Emotiva XPA-1 (x2) for fronts / Bluray: Oppo 103D / Projector: Epson 5030UB / Screen: 120" Silver Ticket


----------



## ceptorman

^^Very nice^^


----------



## Curt D

Lockport,IL

There are not many places to demo Momitor Audio in Chicago burbs...so.... 
Pioneer Elite SC-91
MA Silver 10s
MA Silver center
MA Silver FX surrounds
2 SVS SB-2000s

It's in a L shaped room. I'm looking into improving the room but it sounds a ton better than my old Klipsch setup in every way.
Curt


----------



## Mpoes12

*[Bolingbrook], [Illinois] - Gedlee Abbey, Gedlee Bandpass subwoofer, Dayton RS12 Sealed Subwoofer - Mpoes12*

*For what it's worth, these are essentially first generation Abbey's, but with slightly modified crossovers. The modifications were shared with Earl and done with his blessing, so to speak. The center is modified to have a smoother on-axis response at the expense of off-axis and the parts were upgraded to handle more power and dissipate less heat. This is part of a 5.3 setup and I can demo music or movies. It's a very crowded and small room so I need sufficient notice. *


----------



## showcattleguy

Clinton WI
B&W 802D
Emotiva XMC-1 
XPA-1 monoblocks


----------



## KenM10759

showcattleguy said:


> Clinton WI
> B&W 802D
> Emotiva XMC-1
> XPA-1 monoblocks



Wish I was near you, I'd love to hear that system! What's the source material device?


----------



## showcattleguy

We use an OPPO BD95 as our bluray/cd player. It is kinda in a living room HT amalgamation since we sold our house with a dedicated theater just over a month ago. We use a Runco Q750i and XEIT 4KR anamorphic lens with cineslide for video with an Elite screen 105 inch diagonal scope screen.


----------



## raaj

Anybody in the SF Bay Area with one of the following speakers, willing to give me an audition?

Looking for:

Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower with RAAL
Philharmonic Slim or BMR Monitor
Salk SongTower
Power Sound Acoustic MTM210/MTM201T
Focal Aria 926/936
Aperion Verus Grand Tower
SVS Ultra Tower or Bookshelf

I'll bring your favorite beer . TIA.


----------



## schweich12

Dallas TX

Anthem MRX510
Parasound 5125
Power Sound Audio XS30
Klipsch RF82ii RC62ii CDT 3800ii


----------



## ereed

Would be nice if we had sticky showing the state/city for the demo to make easier so you can see all users in certain cities. Here is mine. Charlotte, North Carolina.

Speakers are Axiom M60 fronts, VP150 center, EP500 subwoofer. No surrounds so this is 3.1 system (but it feels like it has surrounds). Can demo it in 2.0, 2.1, and 3.1. Other equipment is 60 inch panasonic plasma, panasonic bluray player, rotel amp/preamp. Bring your favorite cds, bluray, usb stick with songs. Keep in mind this is not a dedicated theater, its a living room open floor plan.


----------



## ceptorman

Nice room Ereed.


----------



## ereed

ceptorman said:


> Nice room Ereed.


Thanks!


----------



## Jonas2

ceptorman said:


> ^^Very nice^^


2nd that! What a nice, clean set up!


----------



## notjoe

I'll join in on this as it sounds like a great way to meet some people and checkout other kit.

Barcelona, Spain:
PSB X2T Fronts
PSB Imagine C Center
Pioneer SC-LX58
Klipsch R-110SW Sub


----------



## skypop

I'm on Long Island NY. I have a 2 channel system that consists of Medallion Cabinets with Fostex FE206 drivers which have the EnABLed treatment. Fi 2A3 mono blocks,Hovland HP100 preamp with phono,Technics Sp10Mk2 table with SME arm and Benz Cart. Pioneer N50 for digital and streaming. Pinnacle subs for just a little more bass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skypop

My HT System is in the ManCave. Sony 40es projector,126" Seymour AT Screen,JBL studio 590 for the front,JBL HT4's for surround sides and rears, 2 Epik Empire subs, Outlaw amp,Marantz pre-pro,LG Blu-ray player,PS4,Toshiba HD Player. Both systems can be available for a demo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceptorman

notjoe said:


> I'll join in on this as it sounds like a great way to meet some people and checkout other kit.
> 
> Barcelona, Spain:
> PSB X2T Fronts
> PSB Imagine C Center
> Pioneer SC-LX58
> Klipsch R-110SW Sub


Barcelona is on my list of places I want to visit some day. Nice system.


----------



## ceptorman

skypop said:


> My HT System is in the ManCave. Sony 40es projector,126" Seymour AT Screen,JBL studio 590 for the front,JBL HT4's for surround sides and rears, 2 Epik Empire subs, Outlaw amp,Marantz pre-pro,LG Blu-ray player,PS4,Toshiba HD Player. Both systems can be available for a demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice rooms!


----------



## skypop

ceptorman said:


> Very nice rooms!



Thank you! Some of the equipment in my Vinyl system I've had for over 20 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd

skypop said:


> I'm on Long Island NY. I have a 2 channel system that consists of Medallion Cabinets with Fostex FE206 drivers which have the EnABLed treatment. Fi 2A3 mono blocks,Hovland HP100 preamp with phono,Technics Sp10Mk2 table with SME arm and Benz Cart. Pioneer N50 for digital and streaming. Pinnacle subs for just a little more bass.


Nice tt! Now about those cable lifters....


----------



## skypop

lovinthehd said:


> Nice tt! Now about those cable lifters....


 Lol! I'm an electrician and those "Lifters" are what we use on the job to support cables in a temporary condition,the cable goes between 2 halves,I was looking at them in the shop one day and figured why not give them a try to see if i hear any difference,not sure if I do but they look kinda cool lol.


----------



## lovinthehd

skypop said:


> Lol! I'm an electrician and those "Lifters" are what we use on the job to support cables in a temporary condition,the cable goes between 2 halves,I was looking at them in the shop one day and figured why not give them a try to see if i hear any difference,not sure if I do but they look kinda cool lol.


I suppose if it relieves cable strain some they may have some value.....otherwise I wouldn't use the word "cool" to describe it. YMMV


----------



## skypop

lovinthehd said:


> I suppose if it relieves cable strain some they may have some value.....otherwise I wouldn't use the word "cool" to describe it. YMMV



It's not about the ability to relieve cable strain,it's the fact that Porcelain is totally non conductive so it separates any floor vibrations from possibly being picked up by the cables. As far as being cool,it's a lot cheaper this way trying something out before paying money to find out that lifters don't do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd

skypop said:


> It's not about the ability to relieve cable strain,it's the fact that Porcelain is totally non conductive so it separates any floor vibrations from possibly being picked up by the cables. As far as being cool,it's a lot cheaper this way trying something out before paying money to find out that lifters don't do anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Porcelain is non conductive to floor vibrations, eh? Don't think I've heard that before. Those poor wires inside your speakers...


----------



## skypop

lovinthehd said:


> Porcelain is non conductive to floor vibrations, eh? Don't think I've heard that before. Those poor wires inside your speakers...



Like I said,it's something I thought about trying out so why not. That's all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd

skypop said:


> Like I said,it's something I thought about trying out so why not. That's all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just one of the crazier "audiophile" phenomenons is all....hopefully you don't graduate to tibetan singing bowls.


----------



## skypop

lovinthehd said:


> Just one of the crazier "audiophile" phenomenons is all....hopefully you don't graduate to tibetan singing bowls.



Only during dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtlOff

Anyone willing to venture just south of St. Louis, I'd be happy to give them a listen to my menagerie of older DefTech's and unconventional Atmos setup.


----------



## KenM10759

I just updated my posting to reflect the updated receiver, addition of Bluesound Vault w/Tidal Hi-Fi streaming and updated sub from SVS SB1000 to their SB2000.

Still not listed on Page 1 under Massachusetts. Oh well. The offer stands.


----------



## neodied

Hello everyone, newbie to the home theater scene. I've been lurking a couple weeks since I found out my bonus check will be big enough to start creating my own theater.

I'm leaning toward the following 5.1 Klipsch setup:
LR - RP-280F
Center - RP-450C
Surround - RP-250S
Sub - R-115SW
Receiver - Denon AVR-X4200W

Does anyone in the SE Michigan area have a similar setup that would be willing to demo? Or does anyone have a favorite HT audio store I could visit that has this setup?


----------



## carterruss

I am no expert when it comes to different wavelengths and specifics but I know that these sounds pretty damn good. Both sets are setup if these are something you were considering.

Location: Nashua, NH

TV: Vizio E70-C3
AVR: Denon X3200W
Speakers: SVS Prime Series (Towers, Center, Satellites)
Sub: SVS PC-2000


TV: 48" Samsung JU6400
AVR: Sony STR-DH750
Towers: BIC DV64
Center: BIC DV62CLR-S
Surrounds: BIC DV32
Sub: Dayton 10"


----------



## tuxedocivic

I'm a bit off the beaten path, but I will have the new Reaction Audio 10 and 15" speakers available to demo as well as some Cinema 10 Max and Life S9 speakers I just wrapped up. 

Ladysmith, BC. Just shoot me a PM if you want to hear them. And if you're in Vancouver maybe we can work something out.


----------



## poker11788

Hhgg


----------



## poker11788

Hey guys anyone out there who have auditioned SVS Ultra Towers or Prime Towers. I don't have a home theater these would be purely for music.


----------



## TEA FOR ONE

*Nola Boxer 2's*

Hello all,
I am a proud owner of a pair of Nola Boxer 2's. I find these to be the finest speakers I have had in my listening room. They have great dynamics,detail,and great bass for a monitor. Feel free to contact me for a demo. I am located in Rochester,NY.
Thanks all,
TEA FOR ONE,(Ray)


----------



## Defcon

I'm in the SF Bay area and can demo the following: 7.1 setup with Behringer 212XL as LCR, Axiom made Michaura speakers as surrounds, receiver is a S=Onkyo, Tv is 3d Sony, with a SVS cylinder sub.










Welcome to bring your cd's, bluray's or music on a usb.


----------



## dan webster

i just noticed this thread and would be happy to demo my system to any fellow avs members. Goldenear fronts and emotiva surrounds and ceiling speakers. I am in western massachusetts.


----------



## KenM10759

dan webster said:


> i just noticed this thread and would be happy to demo my system to any fellow avs members. Goldenear fronts and emotiva surrounds and ceiling speakers. I am in western massachusetts.


Hey there (virtual) neighbor! Which town? Just curious, as I'm in a lot of them in my work or out on my bike.


----------



## dan webster

KenM10759 said:


> Hey there (virtual) neighbor! Which town? Just curious, as I'm in a lot of them in my work or out on my bike.


 I am in easthampton. I am also a biker (Motorcycle) and always looking for people to ride with. I would love to demo my system for you and maybe do a ride sometime. I have been on avs for a long time and have seen very few people in our area on the forum.


----------



## lukeamdman

Burnsville, MN - DIY Dual AE TD18H+ in 9.5cu.ft 25hz ported boxes, SEOS-24 w/BMS 4594ND


----------



## KenM10759

Nice work there, lukeamdman. 

I'm too far away to come experience it. Fortunately, for my ears and heartrate.


----------



## lukeamdman

KenM10759 said:


> Nice work there, lukeamdman.
> 
> I'm too far away to come experience it. Fortunately, for my ears and heartrate.



Thanks!


What will really knock your socks off are what's behind the mains. 8x sealed 21s and dual Othorns with 36,000w on tap just for them


----------



## KenM10759

Won't be knocking _my_ socks off....oh, snap....perhaps they will even at the 1000 miles away I am. 

You may find a big bass lover to come over and hear your system as that's what it seems geared for. It sure looks awesome though not my style. I'd be more inclined to had smaller speakers and a bigger screen for home theater. Enjoy!


----------



## ceptorman

lukeamdman said:


> Burnsville, MN - DIY Dual AE TD18H+ in 9.5cu.ft 25hz ported boxes, SEOS-24 w/BMS 4594ND


HOLY HECK!!!

That's an awesome pic. I can hear that from here


----------



## KenM10759

ceptorman said:


> HOLY HECK!!!
> 
> That's an awesome pic. I can hear that from here


Agreed, and I'm a long way away. I'm curious haw far the seats are from the front speakers because scale is skewed in the photo. Notice how the one on the right looks larger than the one on the left? That's a sign of the photo being taken with a somewhat wide angle lens, so my guess is the seats are only 6-9 feet from them.

Dain bramage territory.


----------



## lukeamdman

KenM10759 said:


> Won't be knocking _my_ socks off....oh, snap....perhaps they will even at the 1000 miles away I am.
> 
> You may find a big bass lover to come over and hear your system as that's what it seems geared for. It sure looks awesome though not my style. I'd be more inclined to had smaller speakers and a bigger screen for home theater. Enjoy!





KenM10759 said:


> Agreed, and I'm a long way away. I'm curious haw far the seats are from the front speakers because scale is skewed in the photo. Notice how the one on the right looks larger than the one on the left? That's a sign of the photo being taken with a somewhat wide angle lens, so my guess is the seats are only 6-9 feet from them.
> 
> Dain bramage territory.


The front row of seats is about 9ft from the speakers, so yeah they’re close!


The goal of the build was very high efficiency/ultra-low distortion. I completely understand the reaction of seeing huge speakers and thinking “loud!”, but they’re only loud if you want them to be 


I think these would satisfy most 2ch critical listeners as well as the bass heads. I didn’t want to sacrifice sound quality in order to reach my “HT” goals for the speakers.

Also, they may look like a 2-way speaker, but they’re actually a 3-way because of the coaxial compression driver. Besides a minimal passive crossover, 6,500hz between the mid and HF in the coaxial, they’re fully active. The BMS CD is powered by a Lab Gruppen IPD 2400 which also provides the 450hz HPF and all EQ. The AE 18s are powered by a Crest CC4000 with the 450hz LPF provided by a MiniDSP 10x10HD. The center channel is also fully active.

Because of their incredibly high efficiency (BMS is 118db/1w sensitive, 18s are over 100db), reference level playback requires only a few watts at best. Because of the tremendous headroom, distortion is likewise very low.


@*tuxedocivic* got to hear these early on and provided some tremendous feedback on how to properly measure and calibrate HF. My whole line of thinking took a 180!


----------



## ROMEO 1

KenM10759 said:


> Nice work there, lukeamdman.
> 
> I'm too far away to come experience it. Fortunately, for my ears and heartrate.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## KenM10759

If that's what it takes for low distortion high SQ, why do so many recording studios use small studio monitors, JBL M2's and the like?

It's your room, your choice. Enjoy.


----------



## lukeamdman

KenM10759 said:


> If that's what it takes for low distortion high SQ, why do so many recording studios use small studio monitors, JBL M2's and the like?
> 
> It's your room, your choice. Enjoy.


 
I certainly didn't say this is the _only_ way to achieve high SQ, and their sheer size alone would make them prohibitive for most.


In the hands of a professional, I have no doubt my build would serve quite admirably in a recording studio. You'll certainly find BMS CD's and Acoustic Elegance drivers used in this very capacity. Even my specific Lab Gruppen amplifier is geared for such purposes. 


The M2 is a fantastic speaker, and the more you dig in to the details of the components it uses, I think you'll find more similarities to my build than differences.


----------



## zolthoff

lukeamdman said:


> What will really knock your socks off are what's behind the mains. 8x sealed 21s and dual Othorns with 36,000w on tap just for them


Holy cow. I have a new goal!


----------



## ad5wb

Hello all:

My name is Leslie. I live in the greater Houston metro area.
Does anyone in Texas or even surrounding states have a pair of Phil 3s they would be willing to let me listen too?
I am ready to pull the trigger anyway, but it would be nice to hear them first.
thanks


----------



## bgtighe23

ad5wb said:


> Hello all:
> 
> My name is Leslie. I live in the greater Houston metro area.
> Does anyone in Texas or even surrounding states have a pair of Phil 3s they would be willing to let me listen too?
> I am ready to pull the trigger anyway, but it would be nice to hear them first.
> thanks


I don't have Phils but I have heard nothing but great things about them. I wouldn't hesitate on pulling the trigger or giving Dennis Murphy an email or call to talk about them. 
I have owned a couple ribbons in the past and currently own a few Martin Logan's with ribbons and they are such a step up from dome style tweeters. If you haven't heard a well engineered pair of ribbons, you're in for a treat. 

Any comments on your current setup?
I'm just outside Houston.


----------



## ad5wb

bgtighe23 said:


> I don't have Phils but I have heard nothing but great things about them. I wouldn't hesitate on pulling the trigger or giving Dennis Murphy an email or call to talk about them.
> I have owned a couple ribbons in the past and currently own a few Martin Logan's with ribbons and they are such a step up from dome style tweeters. If you haven't heard a well engineered pair of ribbons, you're in for a treat.
> 
> Any comments on your current setup?
> I'm just outside Houston.


bgtighe23: Thank you for your comments. I have been trading emails with Dennis Murphy and Jim Salk. Will probably start the formal order process Monday 
Even though an audiophile friend says buying speakers unheard is like getting a mail order bride ... 

Current system:
Receiver: Marantz SR7008
Blu ray/CD: Oppo BDP 103
All NHT speaker system: classic 3 fronts, absolute zero surrounds, ThreeC center, dual B12d subs

It plays well enough but I am ready to take things to the next level.

Cheers
Leslie


----------



## bgtighe23

ad5wb said:


> bgtighe23: Thank you for your comments. I have been trading emails with Dennis Murphy and Jim Salk. Will probably start the formal order process Monday
> Even though an audiophile friend says buying speakers unheard is like getting a mail order bride ...
> 
> Current system:
> Receiver: Marantz SR7008
> Blu ray/CD: Oppo BDP 103
> All NHT speaker system: classic 3 fronts, absolute zero surrounds, ThreeC center, dual B12d subs
> 
> It plays well enough but I am ready to take things to the next level.
> 
> Cheers
> Leslie


while I understand the point, these speakers are from a very well respected designer that uses quality components and that ribbon should be a huge step up from those NHT speakers, which are also solid for the money. 
You can return them if they don't enjoy them (unless it's very custom) but from user reviews and impressions, it's doubtful (hopefully!). Once you spend time with them, I doubt you will want to send them back. Especially when comparing them to the NHTs. Are these for HT use only? Or critical music listening? Casual music? Both HT and music?


----------



## ad5wb

bgtighe23 said:


> while I understand the point, these speakers are from a very well respected designer that uses quality components and that ribbon should be a huge step up from those NHT speakers, which are also solid for the money.
> You can return them if they don't enjoy them (unless it's very custom) but from user reviews and impressions, it's doubtful (hopefully!). Once you spend time with them, I doubt you will want to send them back. Especially when comparing them to the NHTs. Are these for HT use only? Or critical music listening? Casual music? Both HT and music?


Bgtihe23: 
The fun part of the line about mail order is that this line is from the person who made me aware of Philharmonic Audio. 
His system, mostly home brewed and wildly modified, defies description in terms of sonic/auditory quality. I have never heard a system as quiet as his. There is no noise of any kind between notes.
I feel that I will be very happy with the Phil 3s. I really like what I have read and my interactions with Dennis and the things he has said. The overall feedback on his speakers is outstanding.
Our listening is a combination of casual, and critical listening to music and HT. Critical listening time tends to be short 5 - 15 minutes at a time. Hard to find enough listening time. 
This will be my first speaker with a ribbon tweeter.
Cheers
Leslie


----------



## richardbk

*Hsu surround system in NYC*

New York, NY (Manhattan)

4 *HB-1 MK 2 Horn Bookshelf Speakers*
1 *HC-1 MK 2 Horn Center Channel Speaker*
1 *VTF-2 MK 4 Subwoofer*

_Set up following Hsu speaker/subwoofer guidelines. Sounds wonderful!
_
— richardbk


----------



## lovinthehd

@brandonnash if you're updating, I've moved a while back from Woodside, CA to Oakridge, OR. Current speakers are Ascend Sierra-1 NrT across the front, 170SEs for surrounds, 200SEs for rear surrounds. Subs are 3 x SI HT18 DIYs in sealed boxes, plus an Epik Empire. Also just got a pair of JBL Studio 590s and have inserted them as L/R speakers and moved the Sierra-1s to wides for the time being. Also have a pair of Dayton BR-1s speakers I put together, and some SVS MBS-02s and miscellaneous other speakers in other systems....


----------



## bgtighe23

lovinthehd said:


> @brandonnash if you're updating, I've moved a while back from Woodside, CA to Oakridge, OR. Current speakers are Ascend Sierra-1 NrT across the front, 170SEs for surrounds, 200SEs for rear surrounds. Subs are 3 x SI HT18 DIYs in sealed boxes, plus an Epik Empire. Also just got a pair of JBL Studio 590s and have inserted them as L/R speakers and moved the Sierra-1s to wides for the time being. Also have a pair of Dayton BR-1s speakers I put together, and some SVS MBS-02s and miscellaneous other speakers in other systems....


How do you like the JBLs? Are you using them as L,R to compare with the Sierra-1s or just found them to be better? Any comments on the two (Ascend/JBL) speakers?


----------



## lovinthehd

bgtighe23 said:


> How do you like the JBLs? Are you using them as L,R to compare with the Sierra-1s or just found them to be better? Any comments on the two (Ascend/JBL) speakers?


Mostly I like them very much, but still experimenting, too. They blended in much better than I thought they would across the front, though. At first I was going to set them up for a L/R comparison, but then I put them as L/R with the Sierras as wides and haven't tried an amp re-assign quite yet for an A/B comparison between the Ascends and the JBL. I just really wanted to try the JBLs out, especially after so many nice comments about the 530s, and figured at that last sale price was a good time to try. They have an edge on the Sierras at higher volumes, but with my ears these days....did you try this model of JBL, too?


----------



## choombak

*The &quot;I'll demo my speakers for other enthusiasts&quot; thread*

I'm a relative newbie to the loudspeaker scene and have been overwhelmed by the choices. After going through Klipsch Reference Premiere, SVS Prime, finally settled on Ascend Acoustics. Every day I learn something new, and am willing to share the knowledge with fellow forum'ites, and anyone considering a purchase of quality loudspeakers. You'r welcome to bring your own DVD, CD, or music on USB. Or we can just put on some Jazz or Classical radio, or YouTube audio. Please PM me here, or email choombak AT gmail DOT com. 

Location: *SF Bay Area*

Demo equipment: *Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE LCR, HTM-200 SE surrounds, Rythmik E15 subwoofer, Marantz SR5010 AVR*. The Ascends excel at a 3D soundstage, clear instrument separation, airiness and crisp highs.

Here's how it looks:


----------



## bgtighe23

lovinthehd said:


> Mostly I like them very much, but still experimenting, too. They blended in much better than I thought they would across the front, though. At first I was going to set them up for a L/R comparison, but then I put them as L/R with the Sierras as wides and haven't tried an amp re-assign quite yet for an A/B comparison between the Ascends and the JBL. I just really wanted to try the JBLs out, especially after so many nice comments about the 530s, and figured at that last sale price was a good time to try. They have an edge on the Sierras at higher volumes, but with my ears these days....did you try this model of JBL, too?


I haven't tried any JBL speakers yet. What sale price did you pick them up at?


----------



## lovinthehd

bgtighe23 said:


> I haven't tried any JBL speakers yet. What sale price did you pick them up at?


For some reason I thought you had several JBL models....they eere 450 each delivered.


----------



## bgtighe23

lovinthehd said:


> For some reason I thought you had several JBL models....they eere 450 each delivered.


You got the 590s with the dual 8" drivers for $450 each new? And they are $999 MSRP each new? Where at? Great deal.


----------



## lovinthehd

bgtighe23 said:


> You got the 590s with the dual 8" drivers for $450 each new? And they are $999 MSRP each new? Where at? Great deal.


Via Amazon for maybe two weeks? Quite recently. There were threads about it here and a couple other forums. One thing, JBL did a dumb thing by pre-attaching the feet instead of having the owner install, many have had issues with fracturing the mdf cabinet the plastic feet are pre-attached to due to packing/shipping....fortunately no problem with mine.


----------



## ceptorman

choombak said:


> I'm a relative newbie to the loudspeaker scene and have been overwhelmed by the choices. After going through Klipsch Reference Premiere, SVS Prime, finally settled on Ascend Acoustics. Every day I learn something new, and am willing to share the knowledge with fellow forum'ites, and anyone considering a purchase of quality loudspeakers. You'r welcome to bring your own DVD, CD, or music on USB. Or we can just put on some Jazz or Classical radio, or YouTube audio. Please PM me here, or email choombak AT gmail DOT com.
> 
> Location: *SF Bay Area*
> Demo equipment: *Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE LCR, HTM-200 SE surrounds, SVS SB12-NSD subwoofer, Marantz SR5010 AVR*. The Ascends excel at a 3D soundstage, clear instrument separation, airiness and crisp highs.
> 
> Here's how it looks:


Very nice, awesome when a system comes together.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

carterruss said:


> I am no expert when it comes to different wavelengths and specifics but I know that these sounds pretty damn good. Both sets are setup if these are something you were considering.
> 
> Location: Nashua, NH
> 
> TV: Vizio E70-C3
> AVR: Denon X3200W
> Speakers: SVS Prime Series (Towers, Center, Satellites)
> Sub: SVS PC-2000



This is the exact setup I am looking at. Carterruss mind emailing me at [email protected] ? i cannot pm yet as I am too new


----------



## choombak

Theriddler07sms said:


> This is the exact setup I am looking at. Carterruss mind emailing me at [email protected] ? i cannot pm yet as I am too new


I sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## Gmks

anyone has B&W 683s hooked up with emotiva near Chicago for demo? I'm considering a similar setup. Still exploring pre amps.


----------



## TEA FOR ONE

I have added another pair of speakers to the listening room! The new addition are a pair of Hornshoppe Great Horned Heils. These are single driver speakers with a Heil air motion tweeter on top,with a simple crossover. I am more than happy to give anyone a listen. I think you will be amazed. I know I am!


----------



## ceptorman

^^Very nice^^


----------



## na_rsx

choombak said:


> I'm a relative newbie to the loudspeaker scene and have been overwhelmed by the choices. After going through Klipsch Reference Premiere, SVS Prime, finally settled on Ascend Acoustics. Every day I learn something new, and am willing to share the knowledge with fellow forum'ites, and anyone considering a purchase of quality loudspeakers. You'r welcome to bring your own DVD, CD, or music on USB. Or we can just put on some Jazz or Classical radio, or YouTube audio. Please PM me here, or email choombak AT gmail DOT com.
> 
> Location: *SF Bay Area*
> Demo equipment: *Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE LCR, HTM-200 SE surrounds, SVS SB12-NSD subwoofer, Marantz SR5010 AVR*. The Ascends excel at a 3D soundstage, clear instrument separation, airiness and crisp highs.
> 
> Here's how it looks:


I got the same Ikea home theater stand, never though about removing the center drawer, very interesting, I likes lol.


----------



## TEA FOR ONE

ceptorman said:


> ^^Very nice^^



Thank you!


----------



## choombak

na_rsx said:


> I got the same Ikea home theater stand, never though about removing the center drawer, very interesting, I likes lol.


Thanks! Since it was IKEA, I assumed it would be easy to take-down - and indeed its a breeze to do so. You first take off the drawer by unlocking the rails, and then remove the top shelf and rest it on the rails.

BTW, where did you get the AVR stand? If it takes load, I may want to put my TV on top. As you can see, today my TV sits on a stack of printer papers.  Thanks.


----------



## na_rsx

choombak said:


> Thanks! Since it was IKEA, I assumed it would be easy to take-down - and indeed its a breeze to do so. You first take off the drawer by unlocking the rails, and then remove the top shelf and rest it on the rails.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the AVR stand? If it takes load, I may want to put my TV on top. As you can see, today my TV sits on a stack of printer papers.  Thanks.


Haha for sure got it on Amazon, and you can even put your center channel on the bottom for a cleaner look.

Holds up to 60lbs too

http://www.amazon.com/Convenience-C...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01


----------



## kevinlg

My room acoustics are being worked on at the moment, all speakers are now decoupled and I will be shoving some foam behind the screen as well as adding more art where the speakers bounce off of. I will also be adding curtains which will help the sound as well(hard to find for 12 ft ceilings in any store) BUT this is my setup

Location: Raleigh, NC

Marantz AV7702mkii with a Theta Digital Intrepid 5 channel power amp powering 2 B&W CM4s, B&W CMCS2 Center, and 2 MartinLogan Motion4s as my rears. SVS PB1000 Sub too. It's a great 2 channel set-up when needs to be especially since I'm using AudioQuest Water XLRs and a Panamax 5300 so there is virtually no noise.


----------



## ceptorman

^^Very nice^^


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Well, in a month or two I should be the first on the list for North Dakota


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Well, First one offically in ND on the list. 

I have Sierra 2's hooked up to a Denon x4200w. Have dual subs on the way soon and a Horizon RAAL next month


----------



## Fattykidd

Calgary,Alberta 
Diysg 1099 mains 
Diysg volt 6 surrounds and atmos


----------



## Emag1

Fishkill, NY

Magnepan 3.7i mains, CCR center, MMGW sides and rears, 4 Martin Logan Electromotion Rs in ceiling (Dolby Atmos), Marantz 8802a preamp, 2 Parasound A51, 2 Aragon Palladium mono blocks, and an Aragon 8008BB.


----------



## JA Fant

Prattville, AL Thiel CS 2.4SE loudspeakers.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice pics- All


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Changing up my speakers. Sierra 2s in the L/C/R with Sierra 1s in the rear and a single rythmik f12 sub (for now)


----------



## Toxic teletubby

Theriddler07sms said:


> Well, First one offically in ND on the list.
> 
> I have Sierra 2's hooked up to a Denon x4200w. Have dual subs on the way soon and a Horizon RAAL next month


What city, or town?


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Bismarck area


----------



## villian88

All these northerner's! I might as well keep the recent trend going...

Great Falls, Montana
7.1.4 Atmos/DTS X setup that's actually a 7.10.8

Polk Signature Reference Theater (SRT) x4 - FL, FR, SBR, SBL
Polk CS1000p x1 - Center
Polk FX1000 x2 - Surround Left, Surround Right
Polk RC80i x8 for Atmos/DTS X Ceiling Heights

Woofers...
Polk SRT Subwoofer x4 (2x10" woofers in each) 
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" DVC/Variable Q x2


So that's 75 total drivers (12 woofers, 46 mid drivers, 17 tweeters) with a total claimed input power of 15,410 watts @ 4 ohms.

Yes, it's relatively loud


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Bismrack, ND

Front L/C/R - Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2
Rear L/R - Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1
Sub - Rythmik F12
Receiver - Denon x4200w
TV - Vizio m55
Cables - Blue Jean Audio Cables

Future plans -
Theatre seats
Second rythmik F12
Left and right surround speakers
MBM subs for behind couch
Vizio P65


----------



## thxman

Frisco, TX - Alcons CRMSCompact, Alcons CRMSC-SR - THXMAN (Original M&K S-150THX)


----------



## Lindy's lad

Revel Ultima Salon2s in Nashville. Open for business if somebody would like to hear them in a fairly optimized home setting.


----------



## Cndctrdj

I'll add myself to the list. 

Massachusetts. 
Quincy 

Klipsch setup check sig.


----------



## choombak

raaj said:


> Anybody in the SF Bay Area with one of the following speakers, willing to give me an audition?
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower with RAAL
> Philharmonic Slim or BMR Monitor
> Salk SongTower
> Power Sound Acoustic MTM210/MTM201T
> Focal Aria 926/936
> Aperion Verus Grand Tower
> SVS Ultra Tower or Bookshelf
> 
> I'll bring your favorite beer . TIA.


Don't have anything on your list, but do have Ascend CMT-340SE L/C/R and HTM-200SE surrounds. I notice you have SVS Ultra Bookshelf, so thought these may interest you. I'm in the Bay Area, PM me and we'll work out a schedule.


----------



## boojitede

this thread makes me want to step my game up


----------



## Williams2

This thread is a great thought, but the list on page 1 is never updated. My post sat for months before I finally removed it. Nobody wants to search through 300+ posts to maybe find somebody in their area.


----------



## KenM10759

I noticed that too. There was one fellow who recently posted about his system in Quincy MA. Now that's not all too far from me and I'm occasionally in the Boston area working. Sorry friend, don't be offended but I've already heard enough Klipsch speakers to satisfy me for a lifetime.

Anyone coming near central MA who isn't tired of hearing KEF R series can still contact me for a demo.


----------



## Williams2

I haven't read all of these posts but there is only one member listed in Canada on page 1. They only live about 20 mins south of me and I'm in Barrie quite often, but Klipsch doesn't interest me either.


----------



## laserjock II

ad5wb said:


> Bgtihe23:
> The fun part of the line about mail order is that this line is from the person who made me aware of Philharmonic Audio.
> His system, mostly home brewed and wildly modified, defies description in terms of sonic/auditory quality. I have never heard a system as quiet as his. There is no noise of any kind between notes.
> I feel that I will be very happy with the Phil 3s. I really like what I have read and my interactions with Dennis and the things he has said. The overall feedback on his speakers is outstanding.
> Our listening is a combination of casual, and critical listening to music and HT. Critical listening time tends to be short 5 - 15 minutes at a time. Hard to find enough listening time.
> This will be my first speaker with a ribbon tweeter.
> Cheers
> Leslie


Leslie, did you ever get some Phil 3's?


----------



## giftedmd

Add me on for Memphis, TN

5.4.4 Atmos setup

JTR 228HTR x3 - center, left and right mains
JTR Single 8HTs x2 - left and right surrounds
Tannoy 601dc x4 - in ceiling top fronts and top rears for dolby atmos
Powersound Audio V1800 x4 - subwoofers
Denon 7200WA receiver
D-sonic M3-4000 7 channel amp and M3-800S stereo amp


----------



## Domi4

Guys you have really nice setups. It's a joy to watch and read


----------



## MirkoW

Rome, ITALY - Infinity Beta C250, Indiana Line Nota 550, Infinity Beta 20, YST-SW030


----------



## soccerkid

Cobleskill NY

Source Technology Loudspeakers 1.7 SM Monitors

Jeff Bagby Mandolin built from a kit.

In Storage:

Philharmonic 3's

Source Technology Trilines, CC-825554, RC4A, Rear Surround Towers

Jeff Bagby Testarossa built from kit

TC-Sounds LMS 5400 sealed sub x 2

Mach 5 Audio UXL 18 x 2, FTW-21 x 2

Custom Coaxial center channel


----------



## selectiveinsom

Is there anyone from Austin, TX here?


----------



## mcarbo

Anyone in Mass or NH with Sierra 1 or 2 willing to demo?


----------



## KenM10759

mcarbo said:


> Anyone in Mass or NH with Sierra 1 or 2 willing to demo?


No, but if you ever want to hear some KEF R series....let me know. 

BTW, if you take a ride north of Route 3 and get off at Exit 36 (last one in MA), turn left at the lights and go north on Route 3A just a mile, there in front of the Best Buy is a great dealer, Audio Video Therapy. They have at least two dozen different stand mount/bookshelf speakers you can demo. A list off the top of my head:

KEF Q100, Q300, R100, R300, LS50, Reference 1
B&W 686S2, 685S2, 805D3
PSB Imagine XB, Imagine B, Imagine Mini 
Paradigm Atom Monitor V7, Mini Monitor V7, Prestige 15B
Linn Majik 109, Akudorik Passive
Audioengine A2+, A5+, HD6
Aerial Acoustics 5T
Bryston Mini A, Mini T
Harbeth P3ESR, C7ES-3
Klipsch R15MP, R16M, Heresy
Totem Mite, Dreamcatcher, Rainmaker, Element Ember, Element Fire
SVS Prime, Ultra

...and more. Plus some trade-ins, deals on demos, etc.

Worth a trip or three.


----------



## achristians

Sorry. Random post. Trying to get post count up so i can pm


----------



## robc1976

Columbia IL (5 mins from St. Louis)

9.2 system

Fronts: Klipsch RF-82II
Center: Klipsch RC-64II
Wides: Klipsch RF-82II
Heights: Klipsch RB-61II
Surrounds: Klipsch RB-61II
Subs: 15" elemental design with O-audio 1000 watt amps

Apmlification: Denon 4311ci fed to (2) emotiva XPA-5

Ect: fully sound proof treated room


----------



## DanT9

Massachusetts
MetroWest (495/90)

Monitor Audio Silver (5.1.4 Atmos)
Silver 10
Silver Center
Silver 2(surrounds)
CT280IDC (atmos)

HSU sub


----------



## ereed

Charlotte, NC

Fronts: Klipsch 280F
Center: Klipsch 450C
Sides: Klipsch 160M
Subs: Dual SVS PB13 Ultras

Can be demoed for 2.0, 2.2, and 5.2 setup.

More info at my signature.


----------



## ad5wb

*Phil 3's*



laserjock II said:


> Leslie, did you ever get some Phil 3's?


check your mailbox


----------



## Imatk

selectiveinsom said:


> Is there anyone from Austin, TX here?


I'm in Austin... well Cedar Park

Aperion Audio
Intimus 5T
Intimus 5C
Intimus 5B Surround
Intimus 4B Rear

Outlaw Audio LFM-1-EX Sub


----------



## dan webster

Thought i would join in. You can see my set up in my signature. I would be happy to show it off to any nearby forum member. I do however like it loud.


----------



## canyoncreek

Austin linkwitz lx521 sierra-2, bsi

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowHT

Mckinney Tx. 

I do not have a media room but I do have a nice living room system.

I am also a dealer for quite a few high end brands. 

Speakers on hand. 

Kef RL5160 thx lcr 

Episode 1700 inwall with backbones. "Dual 6.5 and tweet" 

Episode 1300 inwall lcr 

AE TD15H Subwoofer

Episode Element 12" Subwoofer

I am also working on ae td12m with seos12 diy speakers.


----------



## keefy6

NOVA, (Woodbridge, Falls Church, Alexandria, Fairfax) area

I would happily demo my modest setup - would be interested to hear opinions; these speakers even at low volume move significant air. 

Vintage Stereo HI-FI
ELAC B5 Debut
Marantz 6300
Ortofon Red 2M
Sansui G-7500


----------



## mikeTRON250LM

Ascend Acoustics Sierra IIs LCR
Pioneer AJ surrounds (waiting on the satellites)
HSU VTF15-h subwoofer

In Dallas texas if anyone wants to hear.
I also have a buddy with HSU 5.1 and Pioneer AJs about a half a mile from me.


----------



## ALtlOff

robc1976 said:


> Columbia IL (5 mins from St. Louis)
> 
> 9.2 system
> 
> Fronts: Klipsch RF-82II
> Center: Klipsch RC-64II
> Wides: Klipsch RF-82II
> Heights: Klipsch RB-61II
> Surrounds: Klipsch RB-61II
> Subs: 15" elemental design with O-audio 1000 watt amps
> 
> Apmlification: Denon 4311ci fed to (2) emotiva XPA-5
> 
> Ect: fully sound proof treated room


I missed this a few months ago.
Howdy Neighbor...


----------



## kouma

Cool thread. I can add another location to the Canadian ones 

Ancaster, Ontario:

2x Definitive Technology BP7006 Bi-polar SuperTower
2x Definitive Technology 800 ProMonitor
2x Definitive Technology 1000 ProMonitor
1x Definitive Technology 1000 ProCenter
1x Denon AVR with AUDYSSEY support


----------



## Williams2

kouma said:


> Cool thread. I can add another location to the Canadian ones
> 
> Ancaster, Ontario:
> 
> 2x Definitive Technology BP7006 Bi-polar SuperTower
> 2x Definitive Technology 800 ProMonitor
> 2x Definitive Technology 1000 ProMonitor
> 1x Definitive Technology 1000 ProCenter
> 1x Denon AVR with AUDYSSEY support


Very nice. I'm another Canadian that had my systems listed in this thread, until I noticed that the first page listing never gets updated. It's a nice thought, but anybody that wants to see if anybody is in their area, they have to scroll through 13+ pages to find out.


----------



## kouma

Williams2 said:


> Very nice. I'm another Canadian that had my systems listed in this thread, until I noticed that the first page listing never gets updated. It's a nice thought, but anybody that wants to see if anybody is in their area, they have to scroll through 13+ pages to find out.


That's unfortunate, I guess the thread owner retired


----------



## vipervick

Dang, I have moved! I would still welcome anyone. Any tips or pointers would be appreciated too if anyone is in the SF Bay Area.

Brentwood, CA 94513 - Aperion 6T, 6C, and SVS PC-13 Ultra


----------



## kfh227

I suppose I can add into the fun.


*Connecticut:*
Infinity SM-122 mains
Infinity center channel (forget the model)
4 Infinity surrounds (Believe they are the SM-85s). 

The speakers are older but that doesn't make them bad ;-)

All driven off of a Denon 4300 (or was it the 3300? uggg)

Also have two DIY 18s in ported enclosures. 

All in a 5.2.2 configuration. 

TV is a Sony XBR 850 (65") 

4K source is my Xbox One S for 4k blu ray. The TV itself is supposed to stream 4K but I never have tried it out.


----------



## mikeTRON250LM

GIEGAR said:


> Excellent selection of speakers/sub there Mike.
> 
> The Sierra Sats mustn't be too far off release now. Hang in there!


Thanks. In the meantime I replaced the HSU with a pair of VBSS 18s. I am amazed how much more bang for the buck you get with DIY 
Also I am still amazed at the LCR. I think they have more detail than my Sennheiser HD650 headphones...


----------



## mikeTRON250LM

Williams2 said:


> Very nice. I'm another Canadian that had my systems listed in this thread, until I noticed that the first page listing never gets updated. It's a nice thought, but anybody that wants to see if anybody is in their area, they have to scroll through 13+ pages to find out.


I would prefer we start a google spreadsheet and you can add your setup, location, email address and AVS forum name so people can contact others that way.


----------



## BalekFekete

I'll add myself in here for some PA representation...north-east burbs of Philadelphia.

5.1 setup

L/C/R/SR/SL - Hsu CCB-8
Sub - Hsu VTF-3 MK5
AVR - Denon x4200w
TV - Vizio P65-C1


----------



## Umar_Naseer

I'm in Bristow Virginia. Happy to audition my HT for fellow HT junkies.

My setup:
Epson 5040ub
Marantz 7702
Emotiva XPA-5 (two)
Oppo UDP-203
JBL 3677 (3-LCR)
JBL 8340a (4-surrounds)
JBL N24 (2-Atmos)
JTR Captivator 1400
XBOX One S
150" AT screen


----------



## robc1976

I updated system

Columbia IL

Center: RC64II
Fronts: RF7II
Wide's: RF7II
Heights: RB61I
Surrounds: RF82II
Surround back: RB61II
SUBS: Dual elemental design A5-350 W/O-audio amps

Equipment:

Epson 5040ub
Screen: 2:35.1 138"
Receiver: X7200WA
Amps: Dual Emotiva XPA-5
BD Player: Panasonic UHD UD900

Gully treated room with GIK Acoustics, fully sound proof


----------



## Jonas2

vipervick said:


> Dang, I have moved! I would still welcome anyone. Any tips or pointers would be appreciated too if anyone is in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> Brentwood, CA 94513 - Aperion 6T, 6C, and SVS PC-13 Ultra


Are you moving to, or frequent the Bay Area? I'm in the BA........sorry, haven't read back too far, AFA the association with the Bay Area......


----------



## vipervick

Jonas2 said:


> Are you moving to, or frequent the Bay Area? I'm in the BA........sorry, haven't read back too far, AFA the association with the Bay Area......


The pinned post has my old San Diego address. I have lived in the SF Bay Area for 4 years now. 

Brentwood, CA 94513 - Aperion 6T, 6C, and SVS PC-13 Ultra


----------



## Jonas2

vipervick said:


> The pinned post has my old San Diego address. I have lived in the SF Bay Area for 4 years now.
> 
> Brentwood, CA 94513 - Aperion 6T, 6C, and SVS PC-13 Ultra


Gotcha! This is crazy place, the Bay Area. You North, South, East, or Peninsula?


----------



## v.wastrel

Hey everyone! I am new to the community here. I am from Cary, and am setting up a new home theater system.
Is there anyone here from Raleigh / NC area, who have RBH R5Bis, or Elac Debut B6 that I may demo. 
RBH is no longer making R5Bis, and it is no longer feasible to order them, and try them at my place. It would be great if anyone could let me demo them at their place.


----------



## vipervick

Jonas2 said:


> Gotcha! This is crazy place, the Bay Area. You North, South, East, or Peninsula?


----------



## Drivehard

Nevada, IA 

Mains: Polk LSIM 707 
Center: Polk LSIM 706c
Surrounds: Polk LSIM 702F/Xs
Subs: 4 - 12" Dayton Ultimax Sonosubs tuned to 17 Hz 
Extras: homemade 25 driver line arrays


----------



## murphy_5

Mains, center, surrounds: Martin Logan Motion LX16
Atmos Middle: Motion 2
Subs front: JBL ES250PBK x2 Sub rear: SVS PC2000
Screen: Sony Bravia 900c 55"
Uhd player: Sony UBP X800
Receiver: Marantz SR5010

Columbia, IL


----------



## citsur86

*The &quot;I'll demo my speakers for other enthusiasts&quot; thread*

Southern NJ. Bowers and Wilkins 684 S1s, CM Center 2 S2, 685 S1s, 4x Polk T15s, 2x Micca 8 in ceiling, 4x AuraPro Tactiles, 2x Rythmik FV15HP Subs


----------



## Rosenelson

*Temporarily swap speakers*

All,
How about swapping speakers and checking them out in your own setup?
thanks,
Rosenelson


----------



## richard12511

Really cool idea! There are several subwoofers I've been really interested in hearing before making a purchase.


----------



## Max_Headroom

Austin, TX; see signature for equipment. Also have a Roku Ultra, ATV Gen3, & Channel Master DVR as sources. All on-wall speakers, except subs of course. I think this is the best(placement-wise) that can be done in my room without serious mods to the sheet rock. Essentially a very solid 5.2 setup as I can't add Atmos speakers w/o tearing up the room.


----------



## Kadath

Rosenelson said:


> All,
> How about swapping speakers and checking them out in your own setup?
> thanks,
> Rosenelson


Not a chance.


----------



## BI0DRAINX

I will demo in Naples Florida.
Mains, center, surrounds: Snell XA90PS,XA55CR, SR30MP, Citation 7.3
Pre/ Power Sigma SSP Sigma Amp5 Citadel Monoblocks for the front LR
Subs front: SVS PB13
Screen: Sony X950B
Uhd player: UBDK8500


----------



## pfc_om

Wow what a fantastic thread. Wish i had discovered it earlier

I am in Frisco Texas and can demo my system

Martin Logan Motion 40 Tower Speaker

Martin Logan Motion 30 Center Channel

Martin Logan ML 80i - 4 in ceiling

Dynamo 500 Sub

Epson 5040 Projector

130 inch screen

Would love to demo and get any tips to better it, and exchange ideas.


----------



## sound2017

*Longmont, CO*

LCR: KEF iQ70 towers and iQ90 for the center.
surround: Dayton audio
subwoofer: TC Sounds LMS-Ultra 5400 18" in a 7.3ft3 box made of 1" MDF tuned at 20hz.
BenQ projector with 120" screen

Would love suggestions to make my room sound better!


----------



## KenM10759

sound2017 said:


> LCR: KEF
> surround: Dayton audio
> subwoofer: TC Sounds LMS-Ultra 5400 18" in a 7.3ft3 box made of 1" MDF tuned at 20hz.
> BenQ projector with 120" screen


Little thin on detail there.

Which KEF speakers for L-C-R? I'm rather fond of KEF speakers myself, got 10 of them myself. Plus a pair of their M500 headphones.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

KENTUCKY 

Current system Dayton T-652 AIR (No Dayton Sub-woofer or center yet)

Power. Technical Pro RX-55URIBT (may add Technical pro power amp later) 

Blu ray player. Sony BDP-S1500 compact blu ray player. 

PORTTA DAC 

Screen- very old LG 23LX1RV LCD TV (may be updated later)


----------



## Drmdvl

Northern Colorado - especially anyone interested in a full HTD home theater setup except subs.
Its in my sig...


----------



## Jindrak

10 pages and no one in the entire state of Texas has JTR speakers for demo


----------



## moosifee

moosifee said:


> Sure, I'll jump in.
> @brandonnashhttps://www.avsforum.com/forum/members/78865-brandonnash.html
> 
> Visalia, Ca
> 
> Klipsch La Scalas and a lilmike's Lil'Wrecker. -- moosifee
> 
> Also have Klipsch Chorus IIs, Quartets, and Heresys.


Update:

- Speakers

Fronts: Klipsch Chorus II
Center: Klipsch Academy
Surrounds: Klipsch KG .5
Sub: Acoustic Elegance IB15HT (x4)

- Electronics

Processor: Emotiva UMC-200
Mains Amp: Emotiva UPA-7
Sub Amp: Behringer iNuke3000DSP
Sources: AppleTV and a Yamaha Blu-Ray player


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Bradenton, FL

Dual JTR 2400ULF Subs
Martin Logan ESL-X's
And much more...Contact via PM to arrange a demo.


----------



## A.T.M.

*Colorado*

STEREO
Fort Collins, CO- Tannoy Canterbury GR- A.T.M.

Room size: 15 x 23 ft
MLP: 10ft


HT
Tannoy Kensington SE, Tannoy DC12i, Tannoy VX12, Tannoy Saturn series 6 and 8, Tannoy Sensys DC2, Tannoy DC63wi, Tannoy S12i, Tannoy PS110 Any combo needed

Room size: 13 x 30 ft
MLP: 9-10 ft- can be moved

Aaron


----------



## mtasu19

Massachusetts - central area by end of October will have everything Installed and working (ALL IN-WALLS/IN-CEILING)
Induction Dynamics 3 x ID1iw LCR - Induction Dynamics 6 x S1iw surrounds and rear - Induction Dynamics 2 x SW4iw Subwoofers - Wisdom Audio 4 x ICS7a in-ceiling

Speakers will be delivered Friday 10/12  and installed in the next couple of weeks. If people are interested feel free to reach out to me or the forum.


----------



## EW64

*ELAC / RBH demo in the Raleigh, NC area*



v.wastrel said:


> Hey everyone! Is there anyone here from Raleigh / NC area, who have RBH R5Bis, or Elac Debut B6 that I may demo.


It's been over a year since your post. Are you still looking for a demo? I have both (B6s NIB and RBH used).


----------



## KenM10759

mtasu19 said:


> Central Massachusetts area by end of September will have everything Installed and working
> Theater Room
> Speakers:
> Induction Dynamics 3 x ID1iw LCR
> Induction Dynamics 6 x S1iw surrounds and rear
> Induction Dynamics 2 x SW4iw Subwoofers
> Wisdom Audio 4 x ICS7a
> 
> Amps
> Datasat Digital Entertainment 1 x RA7300
> Sunfire 1 x TGA 7201
> Induction Dynamics 5 x A2
> 
> Projector & Screen & Video
> Sony VPL-VW385ES
> Seymour Screen Excellance - 3F120Neo 4k AT screen - Enlightor-Neo 120" width
> Kaleidescape movie server w/m300 & m700
> Sony UBP-x700 as of right now
> 
> Processor
> Datasat Digital Entertainment - RS20i


That seems to be quite a theater room. I take it you do have a dedicated room for all that. Given the speakers aren't common and not sold at stores around here (I'm also in central MA), I'm guessing it's a professional installation. Who do you use around here for that?

I could be interested in a demo, though need to tell you up front that I wouldn't be there thinking "I'll get some if I like them." If I could swing those, I'd be getting the KEF Ci5160REF-THX instead.


----------



## choombak

*The &quot;I'll demo my speakers for other enthusiasts&quot; thread*



choombak said:


> I'm a relative newbie to the loudspeaker scene and have been overwhelmed by the choices. After going through Klipsch Reference Premiere, SVS Prime, finally settled on Ascend Acoustics. Every day I learn something new, and am willing to share the knowledge with fellow forum'ites, and anyone considering a purchase of quality loudspeakers. You'r welcome to bring your own DVD, CD, or music on USB. Or we can just put on some Jazz or Classical radio, or YouTube audio. Please PM me here, or email choombak AT gmail DOT com.
> 
> Location: *SF Bay Area*
> 
> Demo equipment: *Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE LCR, HTM-200 SE surrounds, Rythmik E15 subwoofer, Marantz SR5010 AVR*. The Ascends excel at a 3D soundstage, clear instrument separation, airiness and crisp highs.
> 
> Here's how it looks:



@Russdawg1 visited yesterday, and hopefully has a better idea of the speakers he wants to purchase.

Anyone else in/around the SF Bay Area, feel free to PM me for an audition of the Ascend and Rythmik gear.


----------



## SqeeksMcGee

Independence, MO (15-20 minutes east of downtown KCMO)

Amplification:
Denon X6200
Bryston 7bST-THX mono blocks
Bryston 8bST-THX 4/3/2 channel amplifier (not currently connected)
Parasound HCA-1000 (not currently connected)
iNuke 3000DSP

Speakers:
Magnepan MMG
Stereo Integrity HT18 in sealed DIY enclosure

It isn't much, but it may be helpful to some.


----------



## thepiecesfit

I know this thread is old but I'd like to connect with someone in Austin, TX and demo a Atmos setup. Trying to ditch my old system and considering some options from bookshelf to floor standing towers. Want to slowly replace the receiver and start building the system in phases.


----------



## audiophilenoob

Seattle/Eastside in WA
Speakers: Infinity R162 + RC263

PM if you want to check them out. Even better if you can bring your speakers to compare.


----------



## Max_Headroom

thepiecesfit said:


> I know this thread is old but I'd like to connect with someone in Austin, TX and demo a Atmos setup. Trying to ditch my old system and considering some options from bookshelf to floor standing towers. Want to slowly replace the receiver and start building the system in phases.



I don't have any Atmos channels, but if you're ever interested in just checking out the system and chit-chatting over a few beers about what's available for speakers, etc. these days, I'm always down. I have what I consider to be a very well rounded setup. At least within the price brackets I can realistically afford. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to swing by someday. I'm in Leander @ 2243/183 and off work until Jan 2.


Edit: My BIL is a couple miles away and I'm pretty sure his HT room is Atmos equipped. We can always try to swing by there for a demo.


----------



## edwardccm

I'm in Miami and don't mind auditioning any of the speakers i have I just need a head up so I can set them up:

Polk LsiM705
Emotiva C2
JBL Arena 130
Polk Lsi9
KEF HTS3001 SE 
Dual SVS SB 12 NSD


----------



## DenonLover

Irvine, CA 92618 The setup is in my footer.


----------



## RiGoR

DenonLover said:


> Irvine, CA 92618 The setup is in my footer.



No way! I'm a new audiophile and am in the same zip code. Will PM


----------



## steven59

FAR WEST CHICAGO SUBURBS, 
See sig


----------



## Bittermidget

Lake Orion, Michigan - Jim Holtz/Curt Campbell Statements V1, Statements Center Channel, SVS SB-16 Ultras

Statements were completed approximately 6 years ago and have some deviations from standard (rear mounted port, different pedestal, design, crossovers wired for bi-wire/biamplification)

Can be demoed straight up 2-channel, subwoofer augmented, or in Atmos.

See signature with other components if you want to demo or discuss.


----------



## steven59

I wonder if any of us will compile the data and make a current list?


----------



## mtasu19

A great idea


----------



## JudasKiss

I am in the vicinity of : Vancouver , BC , Canada .


Would be great to know who else is in the area, and in WA, as I live close to the border. 


A current list is a great idea .




My setup is:


Denon AVR X4400H , PSB Image 6T towers, 9C Centre , 2B Surrounds 
Panasonic PT-AU3000U Projector , 100" retractable screen (that has never been retracted LOL) , 
Oppo UPD-203
Funk Audio 18.1 Subwoofer


Two side by side , well worn, but comfy reclining sofas, in a 11 x 20 foot , quasi light-controlled room.


----------



## ambesolman

steven59 said:


> I wonder if any of us will compile the data and make a current list?




Let us know when you have it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spkr_diy

One of a kind listening experience in Northern Virginia. Music listening done in stereo (nothing interesting about pictured center channel). 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/3053246-radical-speaker-design.html


























Supplemented with dual 12 inch subwoofers.


----------



## m0j0

Orlando, Fl
Denon X4400h in a 7.2.4 setup using Polk LSiM 705’s up front with a Polk LSiM 704c center, Polk LSiM 703’s as side surrounds and Polk 265-LS's in wall for the rear surrounds. Atmos speakers are Focal Sibs. The base channels are powered by an Outlaw Model 5000. The two subs are an SVS-SB2000 and a Monolith 15 THX Ultra, both setup as near field subs behind the seating. Video is presented via an Optoma UHD60 projecting on to a 110 inch 1.0 grain Silver Ticket screen using either an Nvidia Shield or Panasonic DP-UB820 4K Blu Ray player. Seating is Octane Charger XS300 (4 row).


----------



## richardbk

Anyone in and around NYC? I have some *Hsu Research CCB-8* loudspeakers up and running. Three: left, right and center channel. Anyone in the area is welcome to audition them. I'm on Manhattan's Upper West Side. They sound really good!


----------



## scotthal

Beaverton, OR 97003

DIYSG Fusion-8 LCR; 72" LR separation, C out_of_plane @+30" (it's above the LCD). DIYSG Volt-6 v1 front & rear heights, Volt-6 v2 LR surrounds. 2x Rythmik L22 subs, 1600 cu ft room. Yamaha RX-V2085 receiver (w/YPAO R.S.C. multipoint).

NOTE#1 - rear heights are rigged on a light stand, and can be re-positioned to nominal rear_surround and top_rear (can't quite reach top_middle) locations.
NOTE#2 - can A:B Ascend CBM-170, or Hsu CCB-8 for L:R. Would require patience, & beer whilst re configuring.


----------



## Scottfox

*Man cave Plano, TX*

Pioneer XSV-1131 KURO KRP-500M
Polk SDA SRS 3.1TL (Replaced monitor 10) 
CSI-20 Monitor 4
HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP
Sony BDP-S590
WDTV Media player
Motorola QIP 7232


----------



## mariogonzalezzz

anyone in los angeles area with ascend acoustics speakers? any of their offerings. south bay area.


----------



## alfa1

*Winter Park (Orlando) 5.1.4 Atmos setup*

I just set up a 5.1.4 Atmos system and would be happy to give a look/listen to anyone interested in Winter Park/Orlando. I gave more details in the General Home Theater thread, but equipment includes Definitive Technology BP8060's, CS8060, UIW 55's and RCSiii's, Pioneer Elite SC85 AVR, 65 Panasonic ZT-60 display, 4 Palliser Audio power theater recliners and more.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## biliam1982

m0j0 said:


> Orlando, Fl
> Denon X4400h in a 7.2.4 setup using Polk LSiM 705’s up front with a Polk LSiM 704c center, Polk LSiM 703’s as side surrounds and Polk 265-LS's in wall for the rear surrounds. Atmos speakers are Focal Sibs. The base channels are powered by an Outlaw Model 5000. The two subs are an SVS-SB2000 and a Monolith 15 THX Ultra, both setup as near field subs behind the seating. Video is presented via an Optoma UHD60 projecting on to a 110 inch 1.0 grain Silver Ticket screen using either an Nvidia Shield or Panasonic DP-UB820 4K Blu Ray player. Seating is Octane Charger XS300 (4 row).





alfa1 said:


> I just set up a 5.1.4 Atmos system and would be happy to give a look/listen to anyone interested in Winter Park/Orlando. I gave more details in the General Home Theater thread, but equipment includes Definitive Technology BP8060's, CS8060, UIW 55's and RCSiii's, Pioneer Elite SC85 AVR, 65 Panasonic ZT-60 display, 4 Palliser Audio power theater recliners and more.



Hey guys, you're not to far from Jax. We have a pretty active thread/group of people. Big into HT, music, DIY, etc. You should stop by and check it out.


We do lots of GTG's, help eachother out with ideas and building stuff. We;ve had people from all over the state drive in to do the meet-ups.


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-area-home-theater-meets/879906-any-jacksonville-florida.html


----------



## m0j0

biliam1982 said:


> Hey guys, you're not to far from Jax. We have a pretty active thread/group of people. Big into HT, music, DIY, etc. You should stop by and check it out.
> 
> 
> We do lots of GTG's, help eachother out with ideas and building stuff. We;ve had people from all over the state drive in to do the meet-ups.
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/61-area-home-theater-meets/879906-any-jacksonville-florida.html



Thanks! Would love to make it some time to a GTG event. It would be a bit of a drive but if I had enough notice, I could probably plan a little trip with the family.


----------



## m0j0

alfa1 said:


> I just set up a 5.1.4 Atmos system and would be happy to give a look/listen to anyone interested in Winter Park/Orlando. I gave more details in the General Home Theater thread, but equipment includes Definitive Technology BP8060's, CS8060, UIW 55's and RCSiii's, Pioneer Elite SC85 AVR, 65 Panasonic ZT-60 display, 4 Palliser Audio power theater recliners and more.
> 
> Attached Thumbnails



Hey Alfa1, you're in my neck of the woods. Would definitely like to check out your setup sometime!


----------



## alfa1

m0j0 said:


> Hey Alfa1, you're in my neck of the woods. Would definitely like to check out your setup sometime!


Absolutely mOjO! Hopefully I could get a listen to your setup as well - it sounds sweet based on your equipment list. I will PM you to figure out a good time.


----------



## alfa1

m0j0 said:


> Thanks! Would love to make it some time to a GTG event. It would be a bit of a drive but if I had enough notice, I could probably plan a little trip with the family.


Thanks for the heads up biliam, a gtg sounds like a lot of fun. Jax isn't too far, maybe combine it with a weekend away with my wife.


----------



## KenM10759

*Central Massachusetts demo*

It's been a while since I posted and there's been some upgrades, so I'll put it out there again.

I'm in central MA, so anyone wanting to come is welcome to ping me if you want to hear KEF speakers. Living room 5.1.2 system is R500/R200c/R100, SVS Sb2000, and R50 for Atmos Enabled. Feel free to bring your own DVD, up to 4K with Atmos. Powered solely by an NAD T758v3, with an LG UP875 Blu-Ray player.

For 2-channel near-field demo, it's a pair of LS50's paired with a KEF Kube 10b sub, driven by an NAD Masters M10 to stream Tidal HiFi and listen to the Project RPM-1 turntable with Ortofon 2M Red cartridge.


----------



## Ckubs

Looking for someone who has the Polk LSim 707 in the Philadelphia area. I am thinking of purchasing. Hell I will even buy you lunch for a demo. I currently have a 5.2 goldenear setup consisting of GoldenEar Triton 7s supersat 30s and super center xl. Front stage is driven by emotiva xpa100 monoblocks. I really want to upgrade to a punchier more impactful speaker and there is a great deal on the polks. If anyone is interested in the GoldenEar’s I would be more than happy to demo.


----------



## BhenChod

silvershark said:


> Anchorage, AK
> 
> 5.1 Setup, 2 Cerwin Vega MX-400 Mains, 2 Infinity RS7 as surrounds, Denon 3312CI, 200wpc Kenwood amp for mains, and a 8" "The Speaker Company" subwoofer.


Golden Ear Triton's & 50C here, probably need another week or two to sound there best.


----------



## conradcliff

Tampa, FL: Denon AVR-1713, Sony SS-CS3, Sony SS-CS8, Monoprice Premium satellite speakers, Monolith 10 | conradcliff


----------



## guy80

Nashville, TN
JBL 580
JBL 560
Magnepan MMG's
Sony 45ES projector


----------



## Robert Colton

Wilmington, Delaware - Goldenear Triton 2+, Supercenter X, Supersat 3

2nd setup
MartinLogan Motion Vision X with Dynamo 10 Subwoofer


----------



## Locoliberty

[Ann Arbor], [MI] - Revel M126be, SVS SB2000 - Locoliberty


----------



## DMark1

[Lancaster], [PA] - Legacy Audio Signature SE, Legacy Audio Studio HD set up in a 5.1 HT configuration with a Seaton Submersive HP subwoofer. DMark1 (Legacy Audio Phantom HD side surrounds not currently set up).


----------



## TEA FOR ONE

Hi folks,
I'm in the Rochester,NY area,and I recently picked up a gently used pair of Graham Chartwell LS3/5's. These are reproductions of the 1st BBC mini monitor. The second being the LS3/5A's. About 2 months ago I started to become fascinated with Harbeth,and particularly the P3esr's. Taking into consideration how much these are new,used would have to be the way for me to go. So,before laying out that kind of cash,I needed to get a feel for what these would sound like,in a more economical way. I did some research and came upon Spendor s3/5. Much more reasonably priced,but give me a taste of British mini monitors. I find a used pair very reasonably priced,and pull the trigger. Within the first 30 minutes of listening I was falling in love with this sound. The search for a used pair of Harbeths was under way.
Like others,I enjoy reading all things audio. Knowing a little about the background of the p3's,the ls3/5a's keep coming up. Now I'm VERY intrigued with the history of the BBC mini monitors. The price point of original ls3/5a's is out of reach with my fiscal limitations. So now I'm scouring the classifieds looking for used,affordable p3's, and used current ls3/5a's. I'm looking at the likes of Falcon,Stirling,Graham, and even Mistral. Low and behold,here is a pair of very nice Graham Chartwell LS3/5's, no"a" suffix. I figure if I cut back on food,I can afford them. I win the bid,and the speakers are mine! 
They just arrived yesterday. I was able to get a good 8hrs of listening with them.WOW!!! Definitely true love! I now understand why people pay large sums for 40 yr old originals. These speakers are (to me) totally intoxicating. Just so natural across the board. I'm a big fan of 3D imaging. The Grahams check that box with a big fat sharpie!! 
Anyways,if anyone is in the area,and would like to get ears on an audio legend,I would be happy to put you in my listening chair,and let you take the Graham Chartwell LS3/5's for a test drive.
Thanks for reading,
Ray


----------



## powerlifter405

If anyone is in the NE, KS, CO area for a basic demo. Nothing fancy but we enjoy it. Quote my post and I'll be happy to get in touch


----------



## KenM10759

Central/southern Massachusetts (30 miles north of the CT border.)

Three setups. Primary music one is KEF LS50's with Kube 10b sub, fed by NAD Masters M10. 

Main system for surround is KEF R500/R200/R100/R50 with SVS SB2000 sub, fed by NAD T758v3.


----------



## sdbrewer

KenM10759 said:


> Central/southern Massachusetts (30 miles north of the CT border.)
> 
> Three setups. Primary music one is KEF LS50's with Kube 10b sub, fed by NAD Masters M10.
> 
> Main system for surround is KEF R500/R200/R100/R50 with SVS SB2000 sub, fed by NAD T758v3.


How far is your MLP from your KEF R500/R200?


----------



## KenM10759

sdbrewer said:


> How far is your MLP from your KEF R500/R200?


For everyday use, it's too far to be best. About 12-13 feet. However, because I have 3 Dirac profiles stored, I have one for demo where I can put a seat at 8 feet away and it's then just perfect!


----------



## Rex Anderson

Las Vegas, NV

Revel F208 front L/R
Revel C208 center
Revel F206 rear surround

ATI AT4003 powers the front L/C/R
Bryston 3B SST2 powers the rear L/R surrounds

Lexicon MC-10 preamp/surround processor


----------



## sunPin

Austin, TX

Legacy Audio Silhouette full range on-walls in a 5.2 setup, driven by a Denon X4400H.


----------



## nonametofame

sunPin said:


> Austin, TX
> 
> Legacy Audio Silhouette full range on-walls in a 5.2 setup, driven by a Denon X4400H.


Costa Mesa, CA


5.2.4 HT setup



For anyone curious about Martin Logan Motions, Dirac, and an Arcam based Pre-pro, or how two PB16s can coexist in an apartment. 


Speakers: Martin Logan 60XT & 50XT| Motion 4
Definitive Technology SR9080 Surround | | Dual SVS PB16 |


Powered by

Audiocontrol Maestro M5 | Parasound A21 | Parasound A51 | Emotiva XPA 5 Gen 2
Video: LG 65E6P | Panasonic UB9000 | Oppo 203 |


----------



## C J

thepiecesfit said:


> I know this thread is old but I'd like to connect with someone in Austin, TX and demo a Atmos setup. Trying to ditch my old system and considering some options from bookshelf to floor standing towers. Want to slowly replace the receiver and start building the system in phases.



Ever find your huckleberry?


----------



## SD1290

Anyone with JTR speakers in greater Seattle or north area willing to demo? Looking at the 210 ht or 212 ht


----------



## ccarzoo

Kent, Ohio
Atmos
(7) JBL SP8ii
(4) JBL SC8ii
(2) HSU VTF 15H MK-2
(1) HSU MBM - 12
OPPO BDP 105
Denon X6400H


----------



## HighModulus

Madison, WI area
(3) RBH Sound SI-831R in wall LCR
(4) Klipsch THX-502L Surounds
(4) Klipsch PRO-180RPC IN-CEILING ATMOS
(3) HSU Research ULS-15mk2
(1) Sony VPL-VW295ES


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Douglasville, GA (greater Atlanta area, west)

*Speakers*
(3) Monoprice THX-LCR In-Walls
(2) Atlantic Technology IWTS-14SR THX Bipole In-Walls
(4) Speakercraft Profile AIM7 TWO In-Ceiling Atmos
(1) DIY Dayton Ultimax UMM15-22 in ~12 ft^3 @ ~18hz

*Electronics*
Marantz SR6011 9ch (5.1.4) AVR
Adcom GFA-7500 THX-Ultra 5ch Amplifier
Rotel RDA-980 AC3-RF Demodulator/Decoder

Epson 4000 4(ish)K HDR Projector
Silver Ticket 125" 2.35:1 WVS Woven Acoustic Screen

Panasonic UB420 UHD Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD Player
Marantz LV520 Laserdisc Player

Nvidia Shield TV (2019)
Roku Express+ (2019)
Harmony Elite + Hub

I assume the Monoprice THX-LCR In-Walls and the Epson 4000 + 2.35:1 Screen are all anyone would have much interest demoing since everything else is either really niche, DIY, or out of production. Still, there's a dearth of reviews on these speakers (I'm in the process of getting them installed this week, along with the screen, and crafting a detailed review) so I thought I'd offer up if anyone wants to hear them in person.


----------



## jb357

Duvall, WA

Speakers - Monitor Audio Gold 300 (5th gen)
Amp - Prima Luna Evo 400 (currently EL34 tubes but soon moving to KT150)
Source - NAD C658 (looking for a better option)
Sub - GoldenEar SuperSub-X (soon to be upgraded to something that integrates better)

Bring some drinks, listen to some music, be happy.


----------



## Archaea

BrandonNash,

Can you update my equipment list...It's about 8 years old at this point. 

was
Kansas City - Wharfedale Sapphire SP-89 and SP-87 (CHT WAF-1, klipsch rs3 surrounds) - Archaea 

Please update to
Kansas City - (13) JBL CBT 70j-1 line arrays in a 9.8.4 setup - Archaea.


----------



## NanometerTech

Calabasas California

Speakers - Polk Audio RTI-A9 and CSI A6 Center
Amp - Emotiva XPA-DR3 and XPA-DR2
Source - Monolith HTP-1
Sub - Power Sound Audio TV18 IPAL (dual)


----------



## bladerunner6

Please ad to my list of speakers in Holland, MI:

Elac Uni-Fi UB5

Thanks.


----------



## hessc50

Anyone near Orlando or Dayton Fl ?
I have about four systems that I need to setup and would like to see some other setups before I do all the hard wiring for power and so on 
I’m in deltona Fl if that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kothoga

Frisco, Texas. Speakers are in my signature.


----------



## NanometerTech

*Speakers*
(2) Monitor Audio Platinum PL300 II
(1) Monitor Audio Platinum PLC350 II
(2) Monitor Audio Platinum PLIC II
(2) Power Sound Audio TV-18 IPAL

*Electronics*
HTP-1 Surround Sound Processor
Emotiva XPA-DR3 3ch x 600w Amplifier
Emotiva XPA-DR2 2ch x 600w Amplifier
Xbox 1 X, HTPC NUC,
LG TV OLED (2018 model)
Various Power Filter from Panamax
Modified PC fan for cooling
Harmony Elite Remote

Location California, Los Angeles, Calabasas


----------



## edzyy

Bronx New York 

Philharmonic Aa monitors(Dayton tweet) 
Marantz NR1604 
Crown XLS 2502
2x Martin Logan Dynamo 700's 

Learning how to blend the subs in now. Should sound fantastic once it's tuned.


----------



## Prakashmst

NW Arkansas:
7.1.4 with 4 subs and 4 buttkickers
HT should be ready by end of Jan or mid feb 2021.
Speakers are Klipsch
L and R: RP8000F
C: RP504C
Side surr: Pro 180 RPW
Rear surr: RP 41sa
Atmos: Pro 180 RPC.

Subs: 2 PB16 ultras, 2 Mini Marty's with 18" Lavoce drivers
4 buttkicker LFE, one on each chair.

Electronics:
Marantz SR 6013 ( Av 7706 on the way)
Emotiva xpa7 gen3
Emotiva basx 500
Behringer nx6000 for mini martys
Behringer nx6000D for buttkickers
Panamax power conditioners
Aircom T10
MiniDsp 2x4HD


----------



## badbenzz

Henderson, Nevada
Dedicated 7.3.4 Atmos home theater: 135" screen running Sony ES675 projector, Kef Blade 2's with Kef 4C center and Kef R700 rears. 6 Kef Ci200RR ceiling speakers. Subwoofers include 2 JL Audio F113's and an 18" JTR Captivator. Power is handled by an 8x200 ATI class D amp and a 3x500 ATI class D amp. The pre-amp is the Acurus MUSE, immersive processor. Would love to demo the room.


----------



## KenM10759

badbenzz said:


> Henderson, Nevada
> Dedicated 7.3.4 Atmos home theater: 135" screen running Sony ES675 projector, Kef Blade 2's with Kef 4C center and Kef R700 rears. 6 Kef Ci200RR ceiling speakers. Subwoofers include 2 JL Audio F113's and an 18" JTR Captivator. Power is handled by an 8x200 ATI class D amp and a 3x500 ATI class D amp. The pre-amp is the Acurus MUSE, immersive processor. Would love to demo the room.


WOW!! If I could ever get out to Nevada I would definitely look you up! The KEF setup you have is stellar, top-of-the-line stuff.

Do you also use it for music listening?


----------



## badbenzz

KenM10759 said:


> WOW!! If I could ever get out to Nevada I would definitely look you up! The KEF setup you have is stellar, top-of-the-line stuff.
> 
> Do you also use it for music listening?


Yes listen to music all the time. I have over 10tb's of uncompressed music, way to much for anyone's lifetime.


----------



## Cashuout

Is there anyone in Ohio?
With JTR HTR?


----------



## Bäsemödel

SEPA not far from Philly

Gear is listed in my signature!


----------



## Spawn101

badbenzz said:


> Yes listen to music all the time. I have over 10tb's of uncompressed music, way to much for anyone's lifetime.


My brother-in-law is living in Vegas, I'm going to have to drop by next time we go visit!


----------



## badbenzz

Spawn101 said:


> My brother-in-law is living in Vegas, I'm going to have to drop by next time we go visit!


Should be fun


----------



## Yuri B

Brooklyn, NY
5.1 HT + 2.1 audio 
Polk Audio LSIM707, 706, 702x. Denon x3300w, Teac CD-P650, Parasound A21+, Parasound P6, SVS PB2000, SMSL SU-9 DAC, Nvidia Shield Pro. 
Fosi Audio T20 Bluetooth tube amp.
Speakers available fo hook up: Polk Audio Signature Series S60, S35, S15


----------



## decibels

Vancouver, Canada 
Focal Sopra 2, Paradigm Studio 100, 60, 20, CC690, SVS 16 ultra
Anthem amps and AVR


----------



## mtrot

Tyler, TX(95 miles east of Dallas)

Equipment is in my signature.


----------



## Cashuout

Update: As I am now looking at JTR
Is there anyone in Ohio?
With JTR HTR


----------



## 4shotB

I am in the Memphis area. Would be happy to demo the Wharfedale 4.3 speakers for anyone interested.


----------



## krahim786

Katy, TX (Houston) , Monolith 15 1000watt with Monolith 7x 200 watt PC amp.

(Front- Polk RTi150, Center- Polk LSi 706, FXi5 surround, Infinity rs520 SB, 4x Polk RC80i Atmos, Marantz 6011, Stewart Cima Neve 138" 2.35:1, JVC RS2000/NX7)


----------



## maggieguy

Huntsville, AL (Downtown), Magnepan 3.7, CC3, JL Auido E112 X 2, Golden Ear Super Sats, Anthem AVM 70, Emotiva XPR-2 + XPA 11


----------



## akfish

Seattle WA (North), Monitor Audio pl300ii & matching center, 2x MFW15 (one with turbo upgrade).


----------



## KenM10759

In central Massachusetts, I have a simple stereo-only system for music listening to demo.
Includes a Bluesound Vault 2 with about 600 CD's and high-res files stored, but also streaming Qobuz and Amazon Music HD. The pre-amp is an Emotiva USP-1 that has a decent internal phono amp with some settings. The power amp is a mid-'90's Carver M-1.5t, rated at 350 watts per channel.

Of the turntables, one is late 70's vintage Kenwood KD4100 direct drive with SME-type headshells. For that I have 3 cartridges, including a Grado M+ moving iron cartridge for mono records, an Audio Technica LS500 Microline dual moving magnet cartridge for stereo, and a lowly Audio Technica AT71 conical for playing 45's or other really junky records with good music on them. 

The second turntable is a newer E.A.T. (European Audio Team) C-Major with an Ortofon Quintet Blue cartridge. I have that feeding out to a Schiit Mani phono amp and then into the USP-1 pre-amp via RCA leads to AUX-1.

The rack has about 275 LP's, mostly rock but many jazz and a few classical. Most are (Discogs) "VG" or better condition. You are welcome to bring your own records and/or music files. About the only thing I can't play are tapes, and no plans to add that right now.

Message me if you want to hear it.










So if you were ever curious to hear the absurdity of a $50 turntable with a $100 cartridge into a $200 pre-amp, out to a $100 power amp and playing $8,000 speakers (which I didn't pay nearly that to get)....here you go.


----------



## cwilson

NanometerTech said:


> Calabasas California
> 
> Speakers - Polk Audio RTI-A9 and CSI A6 Center
> Amp - Emotiva XPA-DR3 and XPA-DR2
> Source - Monolith HTP-1
> Sub - Power Sound Audio TV18 IPAL (dual)


I'm considering the Polk RTI-A9. Can you give me your impression of them?


----------



## NanometerTech

cwilson said:


> I'm considering the Polk RTI-A9. Can you give me your impression of them?


I recently upgraded to below. The speakers look more impressive than they perform, which is why I liked them in my early HT days. so choose accordingly. There are better options for the same price which will perform better. If you have a small budget, get them second hand for cheap. If you are looking for new then get something else. Even the Monitor Bronze 200 would be a better choice, size your subwoofer accordingly and crossover around 70-100Hz or so depending on your room. good luck!


----------



## Slickman

Southern NJ

5.2, 2 Triangle Comete EZ, 1 Voce EZ, and 2 Heyda EZ with dual REL Predators. Denon AVR-X8500H with B&K 200.7 THX amp.


----------



## justeric78

Lewisville, TX. (Dallas)

Dedicated space, setup in signature.


----------



## squared80

Is the first post on this thread even being updated? I think we need a moderator to copy/paste that into a new dedicated sticky thread that can keep it updated.


----------



## justeric78

squared80 said:


> Is the first post on this thread even being updated? I think we need a moderator to copy/paste that into a new dedicated sticky thread that can keep it updated.


Not sure it really matters, just search the thread if you want to demo something in your area man.


----------



## KenM10759

South-central Massachusetts, one can contact me if you'd like to hear KEF Reference 1's on a Luxman L-505uX Mark 2 integrated amp. Strictly 2-channel.


----------



## Sharpshooter91

Spartanburg, SC

TV: Vizio P-Series Quantum X 75"

Speakers:
L/R: Paradigm Premier 200B
Center: Paradigm Premier 600C
Rears: Klipsch Synergy S20 (the only speakers I haven't yet replaced)
Heights (4): RSL C34E in-ceiling
Subwoofers (2): PSA TV1512

Receiver: Denon AVR X4700h with Aircom T10 cooling fan
Amp: Emotiva XPA-9 Gen 3


----------



## Dutch-boy

Rochell, iL
61068
revel 328’s
revel 426
revel 226’s
revel 763l’s
JTR CAP4000
4 Rsl 34e for sale


----------



## mrchung

Vancouver, WA
3x Emotiva T2
8x Emotiva C1
2x SVS SB2000


----------



## Maximum7

mrchung said:


> Vancouver, WA
> 3x Emotiva T2
> 8x Emotiva C1
> 2x SVS SB2000



I thought I was the only one in Vancouver, WA here!


----------



## dushmanius

*Florida, Fort Lauderdale:

Speakers:*
Sonus Faber Olympica V & C2
Focal 100 OD8 (outdoor)
Bowers & Wilkins AM-1 (outdoor)
KEF LS50
KEF Reference 1 Meta (on the way)

*Processor:*
Trinnov Altitude 16

*Integrated Amp, DAC:*
Hegel H590

*Amplifiers:*
Hegel C55
ATI AT526NC

*Turntable:*
Pro-Ject RPM 10 Carbon Superpack

*Phono stage:*
Pro-Ject DS2
Hegel V10

*[Fort Lauderdale, Florida - Sonus Faber Olympica V, Sonus Faber Olympica C2, KEF LS50, KEF Reference 1 - Dushmanius]*


----------



## squared80

dushmanius said:


> *Florida, Fort Lauderdale:
> 
> Speakers:*
> Sonus Faber Olympica V & C2
> Focal 100 OD8 (outdoor)
> Bowers & Wilkins AM-1 (outdoor)
> KEF LS50
> KEF Reference 1 Meta (on the way)
> 
> *Processor:*
> Trinnov Altitude 16
> 
> *Integrated Amp, DAC:*
> Hegel H590
> 
> *Amplifiers:*
> Hegel C55
> ATI AT526NC
> 
> *Turntable:*
> Pro-Ject RPM 10 Carbon Superpack
> 
> *Phono stage:*
> Pro-Ject DS2
> Hegel V10
> 
> *[Fort Lauderdale, Florida - Sonus Faber Olympica V, Sonus Faber Olympica C2, KEF LS50, KEF Reference 1 - Dushmanius]*


Sporting a Trinnov and not even going to share pictures of your setup?


----------



## wlhungdude

Wondering if it might be time for a 're-boot' of this thread. The OP hasn't been seen for over 3 years, and the initial post hasn't been updated for ... I don't know, but I updated my info 7 years ago and that was never noted in the summary.

Any takers?


----------



## KenM10759

I can't recall how many years ago I first posted to this thread. My system has evolved into something completely different over the years and I do think I updated with a new post a year or so back, but not sure.

In either case, I've never had a single message of interest in seeing & hearing my system here in south-central Massachusetts.


----------



## smdelaney

KenM10759 said:


> I can't recall how many years ago I first posted to this thread. My system has evolved into something completely different over the years and I do think I updated with a new post a year or so back, but not sure.
> 
> In either case, I've never had a single message of interest in seeing & hearing my system here in south-central Massachusetts.


I scan this thread periodically but never see the speakers I'm interested in [Ascend CMTs, RSL CGs HSU MKs], never mind within reasonable driving distance of where I live in south-central MA.


----------



## maggieguy

Concur that this thread needs a "bump", or reset. My suspicion is that not enough local audiophiles are frequenting these boards, and are drawn to the penalty heavy convenience of FB...

Still happy to host any like minded souls who want to enjoy good music and if the time of day is right, a dram of the good stuff.


----------



## KenM10759

smdelaney said:


> I scan this thread periodically but never see the speakers I'm interested in [Ascend CMTs, RSL CGs HSU MKs], never mind within reasonable driving distance of where I live in south-central MA.


Well, if you ever just feel like getting out to hear something that may never be on your radar, come on over. Just might be cool to see and hear something you don't normally experience.

I'm in Spencer MA, so I can't be terribly far from you.


----------



## Maximum7

This is an interesting thread. I wonder how many people have acutally "hooked up" 

I think I've seen only 2 people in all of these forums, that are in the area where I live. I sent a message to 1 guy just to be friendly and he wasn't.


----------



## MSchu18

Maximum7 said:


> This is an interesting thread. I wonder how many people have actually "hooked up"


while not specifically related to this thread... I have taken advantage of a complete strangers hospitality when it comes to demoing perspective speakers...

I drove a couple hundred miles from home to spend a couple hours sampling these speakers...









(yes, Toshiro Mifune)

Only to buy the last pair ever to be produced and available to the general public by the manufacturer...










so yeah... it does happen.


----------



## dushmanius

@squared80 Sorry I was out of the country. This is it. Green parts of the wall hide KEF Reference 3 in-wall model (Ci3160REF-THX and will be installing Ci250 in the ceiling in next 2 weeks).


----------



## gowthamn

Looking to demo Perlisten, Genelac or Dutch 8c. Willing to fly anywhere within the USA.


----------



## MSchu18

Paducah Home Theater... ask for Cory and tell him Michael Schumacher sent you.


----------



## badbenzz

Henderson, NV
Fronts: Kef Blade 2
Center: Kef 4c
Rears: Kef R700
Sides: Kef Reference 1
Atmos: Kef Ci200rr x4
Subs: 2 JL F113 and 1 JTR Captivator


----------



## MUDCAT45

MSchu18 said:


> while not specifically related to this thread... I have taken advantage of a complete strangers hospitality when it comes to demoing perspective speakers...
> 
> I drove a couple hundred miles from home to spend a couple hours sampling these speakers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, Toshiro Mifune)
> 
> Only to buy the last pair ever to be produced and available to the general public by the manufacturer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah... it does happen.


Demoing at your home could be risky. Too much time in the casinos and no $ left for speakers.


----------



## MSchu18

I'm not letting anybody into my house... I have just been lucky enough to meet someone that would.


----------



## wlhungdude

MSchu18 said:


> I'm not letting anybody into my house... I have just been lucky enough to meet someone that would.


Damn, the title of this thread is " I"ll demo my speakers..." so... um, thanks for your contribution.

Perhaps you should start another thread ... " I won't demo my speakers, but I'd love to demo yours, thanks ! "

Takers and givers everywhere. Thanks for the heads up where you stand. You did actually contribute.


----------



## wlhungdude

I've already stated why this post should be "un-stickied". The OP hasn't been seen in years, and it hasn't been updated for even more years. Yes, it is 'searchable' but barely. I've really thought about taking this project up, and all the work involved... to make an " I'll demo... version 2.0" . I'm truly on the edge, and posts like this one from 



MSchu18 said:


> I'm not letting anybody into my house... I have just been lucky enough to meet someone that would.


 makes me question the effort. Exactly the opposite reason for this thread's entire existence, Woulda been better had he not even opened his keyboard to spew that garbage. Unreal.


----------



## MSchu18

I am still not letting anyone in... no way.

it's the wild west out there, and I am not letting some internet person I have never met before into my personal space without references... dont be ridiculous.


----------



## Calamity Jay

This is a super cool thread.


----------



## toobaf160

The "I'll demo my speakers for different lovers" string. Labels: klipsch arc 62 ii reference series focus channel amplifier cherry klipsch. check Quality Products Online Shopping - LumBuy here.


----------



## Alfred Moo

Came to see if anyone had Jubilees in Kentucky I could sample, found a slapfight.

Anyway, happy to demo my Heresey 3's. I've got them paired with a PB-4000.


----------



## squared80

Alfred Moo said:


> Came to see if anyone had Jubilees in Kentucky I could sample, found a slapfight.
> 
> Anyway, happy to demo my Heresey 3's. I've got them paired with a PB-4000.


I'd bet Paducah Home Theater could show them off for you.


----------



## MDJAK

MSchu18 said:


> I am still not letting anyone in... no way.
> 
> it's the wild west out there, and I am not letting some internet person I have never met before into my personal space without references... dont be ridiculous.


While no one can be blamed for being super cautious in this current world in which we live, no reason to state it here.
That said, way back in 2004-5 I joined my first forum (same screen name), the VW Touareg forum, and after a while of “making friends” on there, had a get together where about 15 Touaregs gathered at my home. It was very cool and fun.

In 2015 or so I hosted a get together of Porsche Macan owners from the Macan forum. We had close to 20 Macans in the driveway. Awesome day.

I live in Westchester County, NY and have two systems I’d be happy to demo. One contains Klipsch Cornwall IV as LR, Heresy center, Def Tech surrounds, JTR RS2 and JLAudio F212.

Second lesser system has F208, Klipsch, SVS PB Ultra 16. The SVS is right behind the sofa and almost feels like butt kickers.


----------



## KenM10759

Anyone in the area of south-central Massachusetts that just wants to hear decent speakers which (figuratively speaking) disappear in the room, ping me. You can bring your own music or I have plenty to choose from with a library of about 430 LP's, 550+ CD's ripped to the Bluesound Vault 2, or choice of two streaming services. If I can't play something you like, you like really obscure stuff.


----------



## MDJAK

KenM10759 said:


> Anyone in the area of south-central Massachusetts that just wants to hear decent speakers which (figuratively speaking) disappear in the room, ping me. You can bring your own music or I have plenty to choose from with a library of about 430 LP's, 550+ CD's ripped to the Bluesound Vault 2, or choice of two streaming services. If I can't play something you like, you like really obscure stuff.
> View attachment 3352868


Very cool LP storage.


----------



## KenM10759

MDJAK said:


> Very cool LP storage.


I've now got two of those, which my son makes from a single sheet of 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood, with edge banding, Kreg high angle screw joinery, etc. He's since sold a couple of them.

BTW, that TV above the audio gear is now gone, replaced by an oil painting done by my brother from a photo I had taken outside my front door. My sister saw my posting of it on Facebook and remarked that "I bet that would make a great painting", so our brother did paint it and gift it to her. Sandy passed in February this year, her widower gave me the painting. It means a lot to me, because I think of both of them every time I look up.

The old oak TV stand and the Salamander Archetype 4.0 audio stand are now replaced by a custom project of both me and my son. The Archetype stand got one less shelf, but went from 23" wide to 48" wide, added a third pair of supports, and swapped the many nuts and washers for aluminum tubing used as spacers for the shelves.

Now completed, the new look:


----------



## Spawn101

Sure, why not? I'll put your ears where my speakers are.

I was going to say something on this thread sooner but I still need to properly position the Atmos speakers. I figured I should provide the opportunity to anyone who wants to demo these speakers while they're still available to purchase though. Even if they do sell out these should provide some insight to what the next generation of the 700 series will hold as well.

If you happen to be near or are planning on visiting the Salt Lake City UT area drop me a DM and I'll see if we can set up a time to meet.

Available to demo is a 7.2.4 Chane speaker system consisting of three 752 speakers as the LCR, a pair of 740s surround speakers, A4.5 front and rear heights (soon to be ceiling mounted Atmos speakers), A4.5 rear surrounds, and dual SVS PB2000 subwoofers.

If you've heard of Chane speakers and have wondered what the hype is about, here's your chance to experience them for yourself.


----------



## ambesolman

@Spawn101

It’s nice to see somebody else still rocking a ps3 phat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spawn101

ambesolman said:


> @Spawn101
> 
> It’s nice to see somebody else still rocking a ps3 phat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly can't remember the last time it was powered on. 🤣

I guess it's a left over relic from before we became empty-nesters! 

There is that ATV racing game Pure that I enjoyed playing with the kids. Maybe I'll give it a whirl sometime in the near future.


----------



## ambesolman

Spawn101 said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time it was powered on.
> 
> I guess it's a left over relic from before we became empty-nesters!
> 
> There is that ATV racing game Pure that I enjoyed playing with the kids. Maybe I'll give it a whirl sometime in the near future.


Ours doesn’t get turned on often either. I don’t have a ton of games, but the kids (5&7 boys) like to play Lego Batman, Joe Danger, maybe SSX. We could use a good racing game, I’m gonna look at one of the ATV racers too as they’re a lot of fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spawn101

ambesolman said:


> Ours doesn’t get turned on often either. I don’t have a ton of games, but the kids (5&7 boys) like to play Lego Batman, Joe Danger, maybe SSX. We could use a good racing game, I’m gonna look at one of the ATV racers too as they’re a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The game Pure is a SSX style game on quads instead of ski's. It is a very fun game especially for the age group your boys are in. I highly suggest it if you can find a copy.


----------



## yelloguy

I had a great afternoon today with *@KenM10759 *listening to some fantastic music on his phenomenal gear. Ken has tuned his setup to perfection, knows good sound, and is a very gracious host. I cannot thank him enough for inviting me to his home and sharing his enthusiasm for good audio. All thanks to this thread. If you want to listen to some real high quality sound, I highly recommend you ping him.

I am happy to pay it forward. I have a pair of B&W 684 hooked up to a Denon AVR, and a SVS PB1000 sub that I really enjoy for music. In northeast MA.


----------



## KenM10759

yelloguy said:


> I had a great afternoon today with *@KenM10759 *listening to some fantastic music on his phenomenal gear. Ken has tuned his setup to perfection, knows good sound, and is a very gracious host. I cannot thank him enough for inviting me to his home and sharing his enthusiasm for good audio. All thanks to this thread. If you want to listen to some real high quality sound, I highly recommend you ping him.
> 
> I am happy to pay it forward. I have a pair of B&W 684 hooked up to a Denon AVR, and a SVS PB1000 sub that I really enjoy for music. In northeast MA.


The pleasure was all mine, good sir! I only wish that we could have spent more time together. Hopefully I can get up your way within the next few weeks.

Time well spent, for both of us!


----------



## decibels

Amazing, thanks for sharing @yelloguy and @Ken for being an amazing host. Little stories like this make for smiles and happiness!

If anyone ever gets out to Thailand, message me and happy to have you over for a listen!


----------



## yelloguy

decibels said:


> If anyone ever gets out to Thailand


If I am ever coming to Thailand, it will be for the food. So you better have dinner ready for me! Your Anthem gear will provide a good background


----------



## hessc50

decibels said:


> Amazing, thanks for sharing @yelloguy and @Ken for being an amazing host. Little stories like this make for smiles and happiness!
> 
> If anyone ever gets out to Thailand, message me and happy to have you over for a listen!


I hear that there’s some great builder’s of tube amps in Thailand


----------



## decibels

yelloguy said:


> If I am ever coming to Thailand, it will be for the food. So you better have dinner ready for me! Your Anthem gear will provide a good background


😂...the food is a given, absolutely outstanding!! 

I have been slowly building my system up over the years...never where you want it to be, however enjoy it every day!


----------



## decibels

hessc50 said:


> I hear that there’s some great builder’s of tube amps in Thailand


Yes, there are certainly some talented people here and I have seen some unique stuff in my short time here. Audio gear is also quite expensive here compared to back in Canada (there are some great deals to be found in the used market here though) so it will be an even slower upgrade path 😂


----------

